# BFP - IUI Friends, Bumps & Babes Part 24



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies C x


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi,

Minkey and Looby - thanks for your messages! I didnt want to come and post my news here as I feel a bit of a fraud   announcing it when I have not been a regular poster.

I often follow the thread though and must just say that all the IUI babies are so gorgeous! I love your themed photos of Katie Looby!

Special hello's to my old friends Minkey, Candy, Looby and Morgan and hello to the the other IUI Friends, bumps and Babes.

Take Care

Adrienne


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, Purp. lovely to hear from you and what an amazing photo in your profile, shes so pretty.

Hey you can pop in whenever you like, you never need to feel uncomfortable, gives us all lots of hope, I think I will order my natural pregnancy this month too, please lol

Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Purp - wow what fantastic news!  This does seem to be the thread for unexpected natural bfps - we have had a few!

good idea re. the name change, candy -  I kept losing the thread too (even more than usual   )
x Morgan


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Like that name much better 

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Candy-great name chuck,much better  cant get the link for the meet to work though or is it just me?? 

Purp-I remember seeing you around hun,huge congrats,hope to see more of you 

Hope everyone else is ok??

Think I am coming down with a bit of a cold urgh!!!! Have not heard from that job I went for,ah well.Good news is that I have got an appointment at my job centre on Monday cos its looks highly likely that I will be able to claim income based job seekers allowance up untill I am due,which is great as we need the money. Even though I am looking for work I doubt anyone will employ me as I am starting to show. I wouldnt normally claim benefits if I didnt have to but needs must.

Also I have started doing mystery shopping for an online company,I had my 1st assignment yesterday and all I had to do was enquire about current accounts at a bank local to me and I got £10  Its all good

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats to you Adrienne - I remember you,lets us know how you get on tomorrow xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Here is the latest list - I have added Purpleal to the bottom if that's OK by you Purp?  Let me know your EDD when you have a mo.

Fab new name for the thread Candy -  much easier to find!!

Mummies         
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06


Bumps                  

Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 02/02/07
Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Pal - EDD March 07 ?
Sarahx - EDD 26/04/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Purpleal - EDD ?
Hayley30 - EDD ?


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Adrienne - fantastic news on your natural BFP.  

Love the new name Candy.

Love to all Billie and Abigail xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi my lovelies.

Sorry I haven't replied to your pm yet Billie, but I did forward your email to NL, although not heard anything, so guessing shes not been online, or mayeb I have the old broadband email ... who knows 

Glad you are all ok about new name, hope its not the name that is making the thraed quiet at the moment, where is everyone ?

Louby how is your dad and how are you affording all these flash photo sessions, love the latest ones, although not sure Katie will thank you for it, when she has her boyfriends over 

Elly hope you and the boys are ok    

Morgan any gossip ?

Scarlet hope you are ok, do pop in when you get chance and let us know

Minkey thanks for the new list, soon be some new bfp's to add to the list when the girls are brave enough.

Kelly you had any more funny turns ?

Moom, were you planning on coming to a meet ?

Oink, how are thinks going with you and pigleet ((hugs))) 

36, any more piccies of Immya nd did I miss the nanny for hell story   Aussie meg if you ever pop in we miss you x

Miss Jules, hope you are both ok, missed tonnes of people i just know it, but love sto you all C x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hello,

Sorry probably shouldn't really come on here as I haven't been on for months, its just so hard to keep up with various threads.

Most of you probably wont knw me but for those who do I am going in on monday night to be induced  
I am fianlly going to be a mummy and a twin mummy at that.

Congrats to all the BFP especailly the natural ones

Love to all

Donna xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oooh good luck Donna - can't wait to hear how it goes.

Candy - I've got Northern's email address if yours doesn't work.

btw - Nigel Harman was    in that play the other night - really enjoyed it (and not just the bits with him in it, honest!    )
got to scram, stuff in the oven, toddler mayhem in the corner, dh snoring on sofa  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Donna, what fabulous news, hope that things don't take too long or things happen naturally over the weekend, will be thinking of you, you are most welcome here anytime xx

A snoring DH Morgan... hmmmmm is that allowed, I guess with two kids and job its understandable, but what about yours !    glad you enjoyed the play.

Cx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Good luck Donna - let us know how you get on.

Thanks for passing on my e-mail Candy - NL has contacted me so she must have received it.

Well back off to watch X Factor - just popped away during the break!!  My life is so exciting eh!

Love Billie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Donna- Good luck for Monday, let us know how you get on, and can't wait to see a piccie of  your twinnies


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Sam (going it alone) news here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73835.0
Lizi.x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yikes - thanks for posting, Lizibee.
x Morgan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Lots of vibes for Going it Alone      

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi All-have been dropping oin just to keep an eye on what everyone is up to but as ususal not got round to posting.I did promise you all the nanny-from-hell story so here goes,will give you the abridged version as I bore even myself with it.
Lovely nanny (Mel) has been with us a year but decided 3 months in (giving us 9mts notice) that she wanted to go and train as a nurse.Excellent for her but gave us plenty of time to find a replacement.Trust me,hunting for a person you would be happy to leave your child with takes for ever! Can't tell you how many references I checked.Anyway,finally found someone I was really happy with,Canadian,so I never met her but had fabulous references and over three months we built up an email and teplephone relationship.She worked with brain and spinal injured children so I reckoned my terrorist would be a relative walk in the park.
Well......after a lovely surprise goodbye and good luck party for Mel,new nanny-Nicole was due to arrive at Heathrow the next morning.Immy and I spent a fair bit of time making some Canadian flags to wave for her at arrivals.Well we may as well have not bothered as she showed no appreciation and barely said hello to Immy.I cut her a bit of slack as she had been on a plane for 7hrs but deep down I just knew it was wrong.Mel had stayed on to have lunch with us and check out Nicole (they had emailed and spoken on the phone).
Well I really did know it was wrong and the minute I got through the door I hit the wine-didn't even bother with a glass and then got on with lunch.All through lunch I just kept going out and sobbing-partly because Immy and I were losing a member of our family but more because I knew Nicole was wrong.
I won't bore you with all the minutiae but basically the week went from bad to worse and my gorgeous girl who had been so trusting and welcoming disappeared into her shell.I didn't hear Nicole make her laugh once,I had to tell her to talk to Immy etc etc.
Anyway,I know all this sounds trivial but she was homesick too and therefore miserable and made no effort to hide it.
I planned a trip to London (half an hour by train)for her on the Saturday,gave her all details etc etc and she didn't leave the house till 11. By 2.30 she was back,mooning about the house and I just couldn't stand it.
I packed a bag and Immy and I got in the car and went to a hotel in Norfolk-I just couldn't bear to be in the samehouse as her-my house!
It was the best move I ever made as when I bathed Immy she went crazy (this is the baby who has always LOVED her bath)She screamed and wanted to get out-Nicole had obviously done something to scare her on the two occasions she had bathed her.It wasn't a one off-it took over a week of my bathing her twice a day to get her back to where she was pre-Nicole.
So,came back Sunday night and we agreed she would go-she thought she would stay another week but she was on a plane at lunchtime Monday.
So,Mel was on hoilday (bizarrely in Canada) for3 weeks and I had to make work believe I was still working full time when I was at home.Easier said than done with various Fimbles being posted into my printer,phones being answered by an 18mt old etc.It was immensely stressful and I only got through it because of my fantastic friends.
Fast forward three weeks,Mel gets back from holiday,hears what happened and immediately offered to come back.She found out a week before she left that her course didn't start until Jan,not September as we first thought.
So for the last 8wks or so,our little family has been back to normal and Immy is an absolute joy to be with.
Of course during that time I have been interviewing like mad,checking and double checking references,had tears of frustration,attacks of guilt and the inevitable panic.
Anyway,Rachel,our new nanny moved in tonight and I am waiting with baited breath to see how it goes.Mel (God I love her) is doing a week's handover which I think is the kindest thing for Immy.
Nicole should thank her luck stars I am not a violent person because if I think how she betrayed my gorgeous,loving and trusting daughter I really could kill her.
So,if you are still reading this and not fallen asleep-that is my update on the nanny.
I had Immy christened in the Summer and it was a fantastic day.The "old timers" will remember my dreaful family and they were no different on this day.I actually used my Dad's garden as mine is too small but he,nor his wife bothered coming.....their loss really I guess but it still hurts.I had hoped things might change over time but they haven't.
Am sure loads of other stuff has happened since my last post but I have literally become obsessed with finding the right nanny and everything else has paled ito insignificance.

Welcome to all the nebies.

Candy-love the pic of J.

Morgan-those boys of yours just get more gorgeous every time you add a picture!

NL,Minkey,Looby-love hearing your updates and seeing the pics

Right-really am going now before I get kicked off for boring you all to death.Please keep your fingers crossed for me with the new nanny-have arranged to work from home all week,just so I can hear everything which goes on.

Lots of love to all the bumps wich are very nearly here too!


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

O,JUst seen Sam's news-keeping everything crossed for you and the twinnies!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

36, what an awful time for you and Immy, but what alovely original nanny you have, really hope the weeks hand over goes smoothly and that immy is happy with her new lady, I am glad that none of it dragged out any longer than it had to (((hugs))))

I am gobsmacked that your dad didn't show, not like he had to travel far !!!! how can anyone not want to be part of Immy's life shes a ray of sunsgine.

Thinking of you Sam C x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

On a bit of a roll so have put two new pics in the gallery-think they are under ff children.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Omigod Sarah - can't believe what a time you've had of it.  Hope that woman doesn't ask you for a reference    Not surprised you've lost your faith in decent nannies - what a vile woman.  Also can't believe your dad.  Why is it that he won't accept Immy?  Is he v religious? Is it because of how she was conceived?  know you probably don't want to discuss all this stuff on this board but I just can't understand how people can be so indifferent to a gorgeous little girl who's never done anything to anyone.  As you say, it's his loss.  Maybe he'll come round eventually but I'm sure you're not holding up your and Immy's lives hanging on for that to happen.  Anyway, hope Rachel works out for you both.

   for Sam, poor love - hope she's ok and the twinnies hang on for a bit longer    

My monkey Oli has had me up most of the night - no apparent reason for it but probably due to the tiny sliver of chocolate cake I gave them at teatime last night, in a rare moment of indulgence.  Chocolate really does send them loony tunes.  Won't make that mistake again gggrrrrrrrrr.  Still, poor Robin has been such a good boy but was a little clingy when I dropped them at nursery this morning - feel so mean leaving them there sometimes even though its only 2 days a week and they have a fantastic time.
ok back to work......
x K


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow girls - not many posts but alot happening.

  to Sam - best of luck honey!!

Morgan - I've just been chuckling at your post as I can only imagine the effect that chocolate has.  Guess I have all this to come too!

Sarah - what a story.  You definitely had a fabulous first nanny and brilliant that she's come back to you.  I hope that Rachel works out and becomes part of your family too!!  As Candy and Morgan have already said, I can't believe that your Dad didn't come especially when it was so close.  Whatever is making him like this, it's not Immy's fault and she looks such a little ray of sunshine, it's a shame he's missing out.  His loss though as you say.

Love Billie xx


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I've had a   5 days ago, from my first IUI (YIPPPPPEEE) and am hoping someone can offer me some advice.

I've been taking dispersable Aspirin 75mg (my DH asked chemist for Baby Aspirin and they told this was Baby Aspirin - is this right, as I've been taking for 3 weeks?)

Also is it ok to keep taking for a couple more weeks - any info gratefully received.

Lastly, is it normal to have tummy pains, mainly dull ones.

Sorry, am confused and worrying myself.

Really appreciate if someone would help me out on this

Hayley


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Hayley-congrats on your BFP hunny    I cant really answer your question on the asprin,did your clinic tell you to use it?? If you are at all unsure I would get a gp appointment to discuss it. Sorry I cant be of any more help.

Sam-thinking of you hunny 

Billie-you ok babe??

Morgan-hows Oli today?? did you have a better night?? I reckon you should save the choccie for yourself hun 

Candy-Cant wait for the next meet  hows you and J??

Thirtysix-cant believe what you have been through lately,you must have been so upset!! So glad that it all seems to be better now though and you can relax abit more. Bless ya!!

Moomin-did I see right on my MSN?? has Megan got her jabs soon,aww I used to hate taking Oli for his,she will be fine its you that will be a wreck 

Not much news from me,still waititng for my scan appointment,really want to make sure both my bubbas are ok!! Got to go to Dh's aunties funeral in a while,she was a lovely woman,sure I will cry buckets cos I am all hormonal 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Yes she has on Thursday!!!!!  Her 8 week jabs already!!!

Sorry will catch up later - typing one handed


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hayley,

Congratulations on your BFP      & welcome the the thread, I will add you to our list when I get a moment!

Sorry, I can't answer your question about the aspirin but tummy pains, just like period pains, are very normal in early pregnancy, I think I had them up until about 12 weeks, its scary cause its the same pain you get when you have your period, but it is just everything starting to move & stretch so don't worry!

Sorry, must dash Agatha is drawing on my table!

Minkey xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday 
Morgan  ​
    ​
Hope you have a lovely day xx

Love to All,
Looby xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Morgan!
Have a great Day










Minkey x​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

I hope everyone is well, just a quick post while Agatha eats her weetabix!  We are going to get some proper photos of her taken tomorrow & I am so excited, I know that is sad!  We will give them to the grandparents for christmas & get some for ourselves.

My sister-in-law is due to give birth to her second baby next week so everyone is geared up for that, I feel a bit sad that Agatha won't be the baby any more, or the only girl (they know they are having a girl, I posted before about how they wanted all of Agatha's clothes).  I know that is mean, so trying to put a brave face on it.  I shouldn't still feel like this, I have a baby now, why am I still jealous of other peoples?

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Peeps

Sorry I have been awol,we have had big computer problems    sorted now though   Also had a couple of really busy days,not quite sure what I have achieved but I have been really busy.

Some of you might know I have been waiting for an appoinment for my scans(nuchal and dating scans) I decided to call the hospitals ante natal clinic and its a good job I did cos they had not got my midwife referall,so I called my midwife and she said I was the second person it had happened to and she sorted it out straight away  The nuchal scan needs to be done before I am 13 weeks and 6 days so it needs to be done before next sun,so I am in next fri yipee!! Cant wait to see if my little Jammie and Dodger are ok  

Other than that I am just waiting to hear from the job centre to see if I am able to claim Job seekers allowance,boy do I need that money at the mo!!! No interviews for ages. ho hum

Hope everyone is ok,have a fab weekend

Minkey-I reckon its totally natural to feel like this hun,you worked sssooo hard to get your dream and your mind wont ever let you forget it and in a way you dont want others to forget either!!Big hugs hun  

Morgan-     

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just popping on to say a quick hello from myself and Northern Lass who asked me to pass on her best wishes to everyone in her absence!!  

Not much happening here except on the countdown to returning to work on 4th December.  Went in for a meeting this week as the new team is all in place and were meeting to allocate work.  Kind of regretted going in a way because they didn't start with a clean sheet, just gave me little bits from their workloads (what they didn't want to do) and I didn't want to start by upsetting everyone straight away so just accepted it.  I've decided to see how it goes but I've had a promotion, pay rise and have loads less work and responsibility.  Someone asked me why I was complaining but where is the job satisfaction going to come from and I'm sure the days will be longer if I'm bored.  Well, enough of my little whinge - I've got a beautiful daughter to be thankful for I know so what does it all matter!!

Have a good weekend.
Love Billie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Job satisfaction Billie, you are dedicated ! , if I had to go back and could do a stressless job, I would go for it, that said peoples unwanted jobs... ummmmm may well make the days go very slow, will you have much time off over Christmas, do hope it turns out to be better than expected and time flies so you can be back at home in no time.

Kelly no excuses  good news on the nuchals, so soon, time seems to be flying for you.

Minkey thinking of you, I know how difficult it must be, but hey Agatha will always be number 1, 1st girl and all

Happy belated Birthday Morgan, did you have a nice time with the boys, or did you get a  night out?

Louby how is your dad, how are you coping ?

Moomin, time is flying by. do you think I shoudl book restaurant soon for 10th as valentimes w/e or wait till Jan ?

Welcome Hayley, not sure about aspirin, bets to ask your clinic, I think theya ll have diff ideas, as for the pains, period like so very normal, but doesn't stop you worrying does it.

Scarlet how is this pregnancy coming on.

36 you ok ?

Pooey nappy time, catch up more later Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls - thank you all so much for your birthday wishes!  I had a lovely birthday.  dh took the afternoon off so we went and did a bit of shopping.  Went out for a few drinks and a lovely meal in the evening with some friends and had a great time.  BIL looked after the boys and even got up with them this morning too so we had  a lie in.  Just as well as I'm not feeling well at all.  Not hung over particularly but have come down with a cold, feel shattered and have completely lost my voice!  It has totally gone so all I can do is whisper.  dh says about time he got some peace    

catch up soon and hi to everyone
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just read Donna had, two boys Callum and Ryan, congrats honey xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for Donna - CONGRATULATIONS DONNA!!!   

I have changed it around abit so the BFP's are at the top and divided the Mummies into years as it was getting a bit long - hope that is OK, please let me know if not  

Bumps                  

Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 02/02/07
Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Pal - EDD March 07 ?
Sarahx - EDD 26/04/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Purpleal - EDD ?
Hayley30 - EDD ?


2006 Mummies           
  
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/16


2005 Mummies   

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

My SIL had her baby yesterday - a little girl called Emily.  I am very pleased for them as she got the natural birth she wanted after ending up with a c-section las ttime, but I feel sad at the same time  .  I have to prepare myself to go & see them at the weekend.

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New list looks fab tahnk you Minkey, feel for you (((hugs)))


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Thirtysix what a story poor you and Immy.I f you are still looking I may be able to help as I know  a nanny in Hitchin who travels to St.Albans daily as the family love her but think she is looking for more local work!! No promises but keep her in mind for future.

Kelly glad eveything is going well and good luck with the scan

Going it alone hope everything goes well with the twins.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Whoops hadnt meant to send that yet!!

Congratulations Donna 

Congtaulations Hayley

Minkey I can completely understand how you are feeling but just think what a lovely friend and cousin for your little Agatha. I would love it if my kids had a cousin as they are the only children in both our families.

Candy my Tom saw the pic of Jacob and was convineced it was him!! Arent they funny.

We are all ill again, Tom had croup and me & olivia have rotten colds. Just heard baby in our town has meningitis so feeling very scared as Olivia is behind with jabs as she keeps getting ill. Just feel like hibernating away from all the germs!!!
Can anyone help out with pressie ideas for baby girls as have loads of baby toys so would like to get her something for when she is a bit older but only know cars and super hereos. Any tips?  x xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Tomsmummy-will keep it in mind but boy do I hope I don't need it.
New nanny had a weeks hand over with lovely nanny last week and it went really well-she is flying solo this week although I have just been signed off with post traumatic stress for 10 days following an horrific car accident 2 wks ago.
Thought I was holding it together but alas not but that's a whole new story.Good news is it means I am around to keep an eye on things and help out and of course interfere and play with my girls as and when.Fortunately new nanny was warned that when I work from home I frequently go in for a roll around the floor with Immy and is cool with it. 

Morgan-belated happy birthday my friend-glad you had a lovely day-do you hire out your BiL? 

Minkey-love the picture of Agatha,I know it will be hard to see Emily-there are times when I really miss the baby stage and almost mourn that it's over and I know I won't be doing it again but our girls are fab and just get better every day don't you think? 

Any news on GoingItAlone? Think of her often-coping with Immy on my own was tough but two of her. 

Billie-if you are anything like me,when job satisfaction and achievement pre-Immy meant everything,once you are back into it,you won't give two hoots.I am bored senseless and only too happy to abdicate responsibilityif it means I get to spend more time with Immy and less worry-bet you will be the same with Abi...

Hello to everyone else and Candy thanks for asking-am hanging in there!

S x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Katie is downstairs destructing the lounge with Daddy so thought i would try and catch up  

Sarah - What can i say - you certainly have been thru it all recently. Hope you werent hurt in the accident    Sending Huge Hugs &     to you and Immy.
Hope the new nanny is everything you want her to be    

Tomsmummy - Hope you are all feeling better. Have you thought of a rocker or 5 in 1 type thing  

Minkey - I think your feelings are only natural - and you have put into words exactly how i feel   
Probably how a lot of us feel but we just dont come out and say it. Will be thinking of you at the weekend       How did the photo's go ??

Kirsty - Hope your voice is back and you can shatter Dh's peace     Love to you and the Boys    What have they been up to recently ??

Candy - Hope you, dh and J had a lovely day yesterday whatever you decided to do   

Billie - Hope work is better than you expect - Sorry i've not been in touch more     promise i will soon - Love to you and Abi    

Charlie - Not heard from you in a while - Hope all is well with you & Iduna xx

Welcome Hayley   

Right best go - Love to Kelly - Have you got your scan sorted ?? 
Scarlet, Moomin, Elly, NL, PW, VIL, Moosey, Oink   & everyone else - sorry so many now 

Looby xxx    

Whoops - News from us before i get told off     
Madam has been taking her first unaided steps over the last couple of weeks and now walks across the lounge and back again    Been a bit of a pickle with some D&V but has 2 top molars and a bottom tooth coming theu so think that might have something to do with it    xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, it's appreciated  

Looby - the photos went well thanks, she posed for about 1 hour which was fab of her - just waiting for the proofs so I can order them for the grandparents for xmas (& a large & terribly expensive for us as well no doubt   )

Minkey x

PS Anyone heard from NL by email - how is she doing?


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Minkey - NL is fine just busy with the run up to Christmas etc as I'm sure we all are.  We were trying to get a meet booked in again but it's going to have to be January.  When we share e-mails, I try to update her on what's going on and she always sends her love!  I hope that the visit to see Emily isn't too hard.

Looby - well done Katie on walking!!  There'll be no stopping her now and you'll be kept well on your toes!  I hope that things are improving with your Dad.  Don't worry about not being in touch - I'm just as bad - so long as Katie and Abi are doing okay then that's the main thing isn't it!!

Sarah - thanks so much for taking the time to reply about work.  I suppose I am thinking in the mentality pre-Abi and as you've said it changes so much.  I'll go back with an open mind and see what happens.  Hope you're okay after the car crash and that your nanny is settling in.  You sound like you've got the right one this time.

Candy - thanks too for your kind words about work.  I am off for a week and a half at Christmas so breaking myself in gently with three weeks first.  When we go back, I'm back for another three weeks and then off to Lanzarote so at least something to look forward to!!  How are you and J doing?

Tomsmummy - hope you are all feeling better soon.

Hope I haven't missed any recent personals!!  Love to all Billie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick onehanded catch up while Lola feeds again. It is definitely paying off as she was 6lb 14oz on Friday when she was weighed so I'm guessing she's over 7lb now - will find out tomorrow. I have just managed to work the breast pump so daddy can help with this evenings 5 hour marathon feed!   She slept through the night on sunday and eventually I had to wake her up 'cos I was worried about her    .

Sorry no time for personals but Hello to everyone.

D n L x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Sam P (going it alone) news this way...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75889.0#new


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Lizi

have copied it below for ref.

I am delighted to tell you that Sam P had her babies (by natural delivery ) last night (23rd Nov 2006)!

First out, at 6.30pm was ......
Elspeth Louise at 4lb 7oz

Then at 7.28pm came.....
Amelie Rose at 5lb 14oz (forceps delivery)

The girls are both doing well and already out of neonatal and on the ward with Sam who is also in good health

Congratulations Sam

Lots of Love 
Looby xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

[glow=red,2,300][fly] Oh what fantastic news! [/fly]


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Well that didn't work very well did it?

I am sure the techno wizards will post beautiful welcome to the world Elspeth and Amelie-I can only type it.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Still means as much though  

xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Way hey Sam - way to go! ! !

 *       [size=20pt] Congratulations on the birth of Elspeth and Amelie!!!! **    * 
What pretty names and what whoppers, considering they're not due for weeks and weeks!
lots of love
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

yet again, I'm sorry for not keeping up with you! I do read every post but I'm sure you all know what its like.

Congratulations Sam, you have done so well  

Looby - I can't wait to see the next photos, she sounds like a proper little model!

Thirty six - I can't believe what you have been through, I struggle to trust friends and family with piglet so i'm sure you are struggling too, but this time everything will be fine!

Doods - your doing really well feeding if Lola is putting on weight so well, good for you

Candy - hope you are ok

Charlie - Where are you?

Piglet has turned into a toddler   If he isn't climbing on the table to wave to passers by, he's throwing his toys everywhere, falling over and developing HUGE bruises on his head or generally driving me completely bonkers, but he is so beautiful, cute, scrummy, cheeky and loving that when he is fast asleep tucked up in bed I can't help but forget all of those things........until it starts again in the morning!!!

He has developed eczema on his legs and we are going to see a consultant in December about the possibility of him being asthmatic, so all in all he is keeping me busy!

Work is bearable, I have even worked a long day shift, and survived!!! Long nights now until the week before christmas when I will be on annual leave, HURRAH!!!

Not sure if you have spotted yet but I am now one of the FF midwives, hopefully my memory ( ), text books and a couple of bars of chocolate will keep me going!!

Love to all and especially anyone I have missed

Take care

Oink x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Our scan went fine    2 healthy and happy little    with very low risk of downs and there are no other abnormalities   

We have got 5 pics and we cant stop looking at them,just so relieved they are both ok!!

Sam-huge congrats on the fab birth of your gorgeous girlies  

Big loves to all

God to dash to take Oli out!!

Kelly x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Great news Kelly-here's to enjoying the next 6 months!

Oink-Great to hear from you!

I have a sneaky feeling one of you techno wizards sorted out my message for me-whoever it was-thank you x

Well first week of nanny flying solo (with me trying (unsuccessfully) to shut myself in the study) went ok.New nanny seems fine-just hope she manages to make friends and have a social life.Mind you,I think the boyfriend "wears her out" at weekends!

Lots of love to all toddlers,babies and bindles for a suprer weekend.

xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Going it Alone

















Congratulations on the birth of Elspeth & Amelie

What great weights & fab names (particularly Elspeth as that is Agatha's middle name!!)

       

Love to you all

Minkey x​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Bumps  

Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Millers - EDD 02/02/07
Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Pal - EDD March 07 ?
Sarahx - EDD 26/04/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Purpleal - EDD ?
Hayley30 - EDD ?

2006 Mummies  

Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elspeth & Amelie born 23/11/06

2005 Mummies









Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink - just wanted to say that I sympathise with you little toddler - Agatha has been like that for a month or so now - the "terrible twos" have arrived early







She stomps, screams, tantrums and fights. She has no other words at the moment but "NO".

Yesterday I was in a card shop with her & she was shouting "NO" at the top of her voice all round the shop for absolutely no reason. When we got to the till the lady said to her "what terrible negativity you have today with the world"     How embarrassing  

Oh, the joys!!!!

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

*HAPPY
BIRTHDAY
ELLY   *​
    ​
Hope you had a lovely Day
Lots of Love 
Looby xxx​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations Going It Alone, on the birth of your beautiful daughters, welcome to eth world little ones, thanks for new list Minkey, happy birthday Elly, hope you are coping ok, remember we are here if you need us or have time


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Congratulations to Sam on the safe arrival of your precious little girls.  Love the names too!

Love to all and will catch up soon.  We've been away for a long weekend which was fab except Abi didn't sleep well so I'm off to bed early to catch up.

Billie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

Went to bed, but can't sleep so got up again!

We went to visit my new niece on Saturday and it was OK.  I felt really sad about the whole thing as I said before but Agatha loved her, so I concentrated on that rather than anything else.  She thought that she was her new doll, kept pointing to her and saying "mine"  .  She gave her lots of kisses & cuddles too, which was really sweet - the doll and buggy we have bought her for Christmas will go down very well I think  .

Today we went to see some good friends of ours to swap xmas pressies!  They have two children through IVF & one more that was a natural surprise, they make such a lovely family.  We all went to see Father Christmas this afternoon - Agatha was not at all impressed & refused to sit on his knee.  She did however gladly take a present from him, funny that   

And most exciting of all is that I am off on Thursday to a health farm for three nights with two of my very best friends.  We go every year & I can't wait!!  Lots of lovely relaxing treatments booked.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Happy belated birthday Elly!

I am off to update Agatha's photo now.

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning girls
Minkey - lvoe the new profile pic!  bet you can't wait until Thursday - that sounds fantastic.  can understand your feelings re. the new baby but like you say, it is good to concentrate on great it will be for Agatha to have a cousin to play with. lol re. santa!

Billie - where did you go for the weekend?  Hope Abs and you have caught up on some sleep.

Thirtysix - I just can't believe what you've had to go through lately.  Fingers double crossed it is continuting to work out with the new nanny and that you are feeling better after your trauma.

Kelly - great news on the scan, you must be so chuffed and relieved.

How is everyone else?  been so quiet here.
I have had a busy weekend doing stuff with some mates and their children (who all seem so much quieter and more well behaved than mine    (there's nothing like chasing after 2 excited toddlers tearing off in opposite directions round a busy museum to make you realise you have twins!!) which was fab but I still have laryngitis so am feeling a bit crap still.  But I am in work for 3 days this week so it'll be a bit quieter just sitting at my desk.  

talking of which, better do some work!
xxx Morgan


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Congrats Sam - well done hun!! Fab names, weight and vaginal birth - go you! xx   x2 

V Sorry that I have not had time to read posts but gather HUGE congrats are also in order for some new BFP girlies!  I believe that is Britta Millers Sparkle & Pal      

Sorry to be all me but a bit of us news - we are doing well. 
Iduna has had her scan - fab news is the right kidney is clear now but sadly there is still dilatation in the left so we'll see what the Paediatrician says on 8th Dec as to what the cause is and next steps. She has terrible tummy trouble - suspect the antiboptics don't help this much. Also has clicky left hip - poor lovey! We're off to see if Cranial can help on Weds. Doing baby massage each Tues at mo on a 6 week course - she loves her legs & feet being done - bless!
We have health visitor tomorrow for 6 week check (at 7wks!) so see what chubby weight we are at now - think it will be in the upper 9lbs mark but we'll see. Likes her mummies milk 
We've all had colds but DH's had it really bad poor thing. Iduna's on the tale end of hers i hope and mine appears to be leaving me too .
She seems to like to sleep well at night which is so very cool [(we actually had 7hrs in a row the other night but mostly she can manage 5 then 3 then 2 so totts up around 9hrs with changes & feeds in between) Do hope i don't speak too soon  ]- not so keen on naps in the day unless in the sling - mmm!

So mums how do you cope with the continual 'advice' and also the conflicting advice in books over routine/no routine etc etc etc? I do get a little over senstive sometimes when people ask how much she sleeps etc or what time she goes to bed with a judgemental look on their face or a piece of 'advice' or a boast about how wonderful their baby was at X or a total contradition! Did it drive you mad too or were you all very thick skinned about it?

Doods - you sound like you are doing well with sleeping! How fab!

Looby - she's in one of your vests/bodies today as we now can wear 0-3! Thanks my love xx

Oink - hope life is good for you xx

Candy - how's life? How's J and all Ok not B-feeding now? Sending you  for the furture

Morgan, Minkey, Billie, 36, Elly, NL (how the running? you all well?), Moomin, Donna (woohee! congrats), Shazia (Congrats!), and anyone I've rudely missed - love to you all.

Billie - how are you hun? Abi recovered? xx

Much love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - So good to hear from you, I was only thinking about you this morning and wondering how you were getting on.  

Big Hello to everyone else, haven't got time to post much at the moment as a certain person is starting to getting hungry.

Megan is doing well, 2 weeks ago she weighed 9lb 9oz and she is due to be weighed again tomorrow.  

Braving our local Bumps and Babes group on Friday, as really need to get out and meet some people although I love being at home with Megan.

Have done a video montage of Megan -( if anyone fancies a look the link is in my profile!!)

Right better go and make up a bottle for Megan

Catch you all later

Moomin and Megan


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Going it alone CONGRATULATIONS   well done you. Enjoy your little bundles and look forward to some piccies.

Kelly wonderful news that all is well.

Charlie take every bit of advice with a pinch of salt as you are her mum and ultimately know best. I found the baby whisperer book was the only advice I listened to as she makes soo much sense and my own intuition. I am sure you are doing a great job.

Thirtysix good luck with the nanny will keep my fingers crossed and poor you with the car accident, hope things get better for you

Loubylou thanks for the advice, sounds like a good idea am going shopping tomorrow so will have a look.

Had a stressful day as Tom hit Olivia!!!!!! Not sure why as he adores her but keep crying every time I think about it and not sure how to handle it, any advice gladly received...... 

Lots of love to Billie, Candy, Oink, Moomin, Morgan, Minkey, Doods and all you other lovely ladies x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Moomin - that montage is lovely...................xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Charlie-so lovely to hear from yo about how you and Iduna are-have thought of you often.
As for teh conflicting advice I am a huge fan of routine but am withngomsmummy-Baby whisperer is great.Above all just be led by Iduna and then work out the routine she wants and go with it-this doesn't have to be feedign every 5 mins by the way-takes a bit of tuning into but boy is it worth it in the end.
Well new nanny still seems great-whilst being isigned off work has done me no favours whatsoever,it has been very reassuring being around to see/hear how new nanny is getting on.
Back,bones and neck still giving ,me pain and still on the valium but definitely feeling better than I did.If anything,it has made me determined to get my will and guardianship of Immy sorted out,formally-God forbid she would end up with any of my family-not that they'd want her but I must get it done.

Hope you are all well,and Mogan-know what you mean about a bit of sanity at work!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Can't really stop as I have loads of packing etc to do before I go away tomorrow!

Charlie - just wanted to re-iterate what 36 said re: advice etc.  I did follow a routine, but I am a control freak and it was the only way I could manage, but you must go with what feels right for you and don't listen to everyone else - you know what is best for you & your baby xx

So, I am away until Sunday pampering myself at a healthfarm - how will I cope without my baby for that long?! 

Minkey x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
Just a quickie from me. Got home with the twins on Saturday. Feeling fine and they are just wonderful. Have to wake them up to feed them every three hours, due to them being small. They either sleep or lay in the Moses basket looking around.
Will catch up with everyone's news soon. ave internet probs so still have to come round to their very proud Grandparents' house to use the internet.
Huge thanks to Lizi for keeping everyone informed. You're a star.

Love to all Sam xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Great to hear from you Sam and fab that you are out of hossie.  Can't wait to hear all about the babes when you have 2 seconds (wonder when that will be   !!)

Minkey  hope you have a fantastic time, I'm sure it will do you the world of good and it will make you appreciate Agatha even more having a couple of days away from her.  have a great time  

Charlie - I agree with the others.  We used babywhisperer as a starting point as it has tons of sensible advice but didn't stick to it totally rigidly.  For one thing, it's obviously aimed at single babies and for another we found it better to see what suited our boys and tune it more to that.  But once we'd found what worked for us, it was a real lifesaver to have a routine so that we felt confident in what we were doing and aways knew what was coming next.  However, it depends on what you're like as much as the baby.  Some people just don't like fixed routines and feel really restricted, whereas I really needed to get a bit of control in my life, so follow your own instincts and you'll continue to do brilliantly.    re. all the conflicting advice - just ignore the bits you don't like and chuck out all the other books if you find one that suits you.  Mind you, you can get too obsessed with books. 
My cousin was an avid reader of baby books and one time her baby threw up everywhere (all over my sofa  ). Instead of rushing to help him and clear it up, she left him to it and rushed to the book to find out what to do    

Tomsmummy - sorry you'r having a tough time with tom hitting olivia but fingers crossed it was a one off thing and he won't do it again.  bound to be taking him time to adjust to not being the baby himself.

36 - glad  the new nanny seems to be doing well and you are on the mend.  know what you mean about guardianship.  We've been sorting out our wills too but have kept it fairly quiet about guardianship as I think what we've decided will hurt a few feelings, but we have to do what we feel is right for the boys.

Moomin  sounds like Megan is flourishing and I bet youj're nejoying getting out and about too.  will havew a look at your montage when I get a second.

did I tell you we had parents evening the other night?  seems a bit bizarre cos they are only babies at nursery, but it was great to hear how they're getting on as they seem to behanve differently at nursery in some ways.
right, must dash as I have to pay some bills before the boys wake up.

xxx Kirsty


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been on over the w/e !! Been quite poorly  with a bug thats doing the rounds,every muscle in my body hurts.I am also having a bit of a prob having to be sick every blummin morning.I will be seeing my m/w next week so will ask her what she reckons.

To top that off my face looks like someone has poured acid on it!!!  I have had LOTS of facial hair around the chin and on my neck since getting pg and I really started to notice it and it was bugging me,so I bought some senitive hair removal cream,did a test patch,fine and dandy.So the next day I did the rest and now it looks terrible,my face is so sore and the skin is ssooo dry.I hate being a woman sometimes!!! 

Hope everyone is ok??

Going to go and blob on the sofa!!

Kelly x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh Kelly that sounds horrible you poor thing.
I've had the lurgy for the last few days which my gorgeous daughter kindly brought back from one of her groups for me.
Have been signed off for another 10 days following the car accident......and it's weird.If the old nanny had been here I would have sent her home and had Immy to myself.I just don't think it's fair on Immy or the nanny if I do it with the new one.It is such early days for them bonding they need to be together without me interfering.
I find it so hard being at home,not officially working but not going to all her groups with her or just playing.I obvisously do a bit but the new nanny is so lovely and very sensitive when Immy gets clingy I feel bad for her.

Morgan-had hilarious picture in my mind of you chasing the boys round the museum-Sam-you have all that fun to come!

Minkey-how was your pampering weekend? Have you returned glowing and scerene?

Tomsmummy-sorry not any advice about the hitting but it won't be long before Olivia can clobber him back


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well after a nice    morning, it is now so dark and gloomey and it is   .

Hope everyone had a nice weekend ......

Well Megan has got her first cold and I feel so helpless, just don't know what to do to help her.  Have given her Calpol and raised the head end of her crib last night (knew my bump wedge pillow would come in handy!!!), but she is so bunged up bless her.  Was really expecting to get hardly any sleep last night, but she only woke to be fed, which was great.  Today she has slept most of the day on me and has had less bottles than normal.  Not sure what else I can do to help her.  I so feel like       .  She is in her bouncy chair at the moment, watching the flashing lights on the christmas tree, but think she is going to nod off again.

My baby book (no not baby whisper or Gina Ford!!!) tells me to take her to see her GP if it is her first cold, but don't see the point as not sure what they can do, obviously if it goes to her chest then I will ..... now I feel like a bad mother     

Just to finish off my day, also had to fly into Southampton this morning as our Steriliser decided to pack up last night, thank goodness I had a cold water one from when I was expressing and some Milton Fluid, otherwise I don't know what I would have done.  Thankfully Boots changed it no problem at all, considering I didn't have the receipt.

Well our  is up and Megan seems to like the flashing lights, can't believe 3 weeks today is Christmas Day.

Now some personals before Megan wakes up again ......

Kelly - Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly, hope you feel better so and those little twinnies are ok.  So far have 2 big black sacks for you!!!!  Do you want a baby bath to?

Thirtysix - so glad things are working out ok with the new nanny - what a time you have had with it all.  

Minkey - Hope you enjoyed your pampering weekend?

Charlie - How are you doing Hun?

Big hello to everyone else

Gonna have to go as Megan is waking up and starting to cough.  Why do I feel so useless


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

MOom, hard isn't it when you feel so useless, I can really recommend mediced, that said, she might not be old enough ... runs off to find box, its from 3months, we also put lots of those drops on J's bedclothes etc to help ease breathing.

Christmas tree bet it looks fab, ok not read back at other messages, will do later in week, love to all C x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thanks for advice on routine / no routine - keep chippin in, very happy to hear your comments one and all! 
On routine then so what kind of things did you put into place? We do a night time routine it is flexible with her timings but top n tail or bath and feed and cuddle to sleep then in bed is what we aim for (so young this doesn't always go so smoothly but we try!) and now I am putting her upstairs in her moses basket for day naps instead of with me downstairs. Although some are in bouncy chair downstairs if I feel it is right to do so. Did you guys do the rigid time routine though? 
If you *didn't do a routine* did your bubs find their own timings on feeding and sleeping? - surely they do?! so when did they find the timings that were right for them?
i have most friends that let them find their own timings and found they found them around 8-14 weeks, any one found similar?

Moom - soz colds are so nasy. I'm feeling it with you as Iduna was so very off pace with hers and too young for even calpol. Two weeks later and she still has some phlem but is loads better. Really hope it gets better soon. God the steraliser issue sounds stressul but glad all ok now.

All- talking of Calpol - does anyone know of a baby paracetamol WITHOUT sweeteners in? I am a bit of a apartame hater and so would like to avoid if poss. let us know.

Oink - ta hun for reply. Typical me to be different! Love to Piglet and you xx Can't believe it's 8weeks either - this time 8weeks ago eh?! Madness.

Must fly.

Love to all esp all you BFP girls hope all scans are going well, VVV sorry for lack of personals.

Charlie xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Charlie we didn't do a strict routine with N at all. We introduced a bath, bottle , bed routine at around 3 months as DS would cluster feed all night until DH put him to bed & it meanr our nights were all taken up with him.

In the early days as N was so small we used to do 12 small feeds a day so it was very unpredictable as to times & quantities. We persevered & N DID find his own routine to suit himself. Initially this was feed at 7.30am back to bed & up at 9am, feed at 11ish, feed at 1ish, feed at 5ish, feed at bedtime (7-8pm) & then dream feed at 12ish.

We got it down to the following 7.30am feed, 10.30-11am feed, 1-2pm feed, 5.30pm feed, 7.30pm feed, we dropped the dream feed when the clocks changed & it's been fine since then. He also tends to nap after the breakfast feed, the 11am feed & probably about 3ish.

In fact although the times are flexible (apart from bedtime) it works really weel & means we can push times about a little if we want to go out - he doesn't HAVE to be fed at certain times.

If routine suits you then thats fine but if you want to be a little more flexible Iduna will find her own way there.

Gill

PS Medised doesn't contain aspartame but contains sorbitol instead, the lesser of 2 evils?
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi PW /Gill,

thanx hun xxx.

charlie xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just a quickie...
Moom - I use Medised for colds and teething and also snufflebabes to rub on their chests when they have a cold (like Vicks) and also sprinkle a few drops of Olbas oil in their cots or burn in an oil burner. Not sure about ages though, best to check. raising the mattress should help.

Charile - your routine sounds great and of course you can't be completely rigid, just getting some bedtime basics into place. Think it was around 9 or 10 weeks when we seemed to get completely sorted with our 2 and fed at 7am, 11am , 3pm, 7pm, 11pm, 3am give or take. We dropped the 3am feed at about 3 months.
We also got them into the habbit of going to sleep on their own (i.e. not being cuddled to sleep but lots of stroking, patting and shusshing in the cot) pretty early so they got used to self-settling and also I didn't want them waking in their cots at night and wondering how they'd got there. they are very good at going to sleep now so it worked for us. However, this is something that twin mummies tend to do because you just can't manage otherwise, and obviously every parent and babe is different.

I am full of cold, after not having properly shaken off the last one and laryingitis from 2 weeks ago so feeling pretty darn sorry for myself  At least the boys are in nursery today and I'm off work so have spent most of the day in bed and am now curled up on sofa in front of the fire. Poor boys really pick up on it when I'm ill too so it's no fun for them having a mummy who isn't up to playing with them like usual. Typical that I came down with this the very day *after * my mum and MIL and FIL went home, after being here for 3 days 
will stop whinging and read all the posts properly, personals sometime soon 
xxxxxxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

I put the Christmas tree up today while Agatha was at nursery, we have people coming for lunch on Sat, so I thought I would get it ready for them. She was so excited to see it when she got home!










She oohed & aahed for ages - I am so excited for Christmas now!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Is that your tree, Minks?  I'm impressed!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Ours does not have quite so many flashing lights


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I dont know if you may remember me from a couple of months ago when I had a m/c, anyway I havent been around much but I decided to have another go at IUI in October, got a BFP in November but thought I wouldnt post on here just yet in case the same thing happens again.  Anyway I cant resist any longer.  I had a terrible day yesterday, woke up in the morning and my pants were covered in blood, i thought that it was the end, I was devastated but prepared in a weird kind of way, anyway I got to A&E who sent me to the fertility clinic where I had my treatment. I was given a scan and told everything was ok, with the babies, yep thats right, babies, not one, not two but three babies, OMG i cannot believe it...........  We are so happy but still havnt taken it in yet, its early days and anything can happen!

Anyway I just thought I would let you know.  The hospital prescribed me baby asprin, is anybody else on or taken this?

Thanks


Joanne


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Joanne

just wanted to say a massive congratulations to you , i remember posting to you after your last IUI and M/C

will be watching for your updates

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG Jo, tripletts, praying that all 3 of them continue to grow and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy, sorry no time to catch up with anyone esle Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Joanne

OMG !!! Bet that was a bit of a (nice) shock wasnt it well done you,take it easy.

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday to Triciah's Shona,   its her party tomorrow which unfortunately I have just had to cancel going to, but am gutted about, Jacob too.

Have had a cough for over a week now, which just isn't getting better, Doctor has given me an inhaler as says isn't on my chest but is wheezy/broncal, whatever that means, once I cough I can't stop till I am almost bringing up my tea ! not nice, especially infront of people and not fair of me to pass on to others.

Minkey think you have inspired me to sort out my 1st ever tree this year, don't do trees ! although brought one in the sale last year.

Awww Kirsty hope you are feeling better   how annoying that it started when your help had gone home 

Charlie, I haven't really any advise, I was routineless apart from trying to stretch feeding out to every 4hours, Jacob has always been bathed then bed at the same sort of time, but only started sleeping through when i stopped breast feeding   sounds like you are a natural 

Moom, how is megans cold ?

Run out of time, hope you are all ok C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Joanne - Of course we remember you!  OMG that is FANTASTIC news, I am so pleased for you and it is FAB to have you bak on this thread.  Can I add you to the list, or would you rtahter wait a little bit?  Just let me know. Sorry that you had such a scare but I guess it resulted in them confirming that everything was OK.

Minkey xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Joanne - Welcome back honey. Just as Candy says OMG - What a lovely shock / Surprise 
Will be keeping everything crossed for you     when is your next check / scan ??

Candy - So sorry you have had to miss Shona's party - but nice of you not to want to give it to everyone else. That kind of course is horrible -  hoping you feel better soon.
Would love to see a piccie of tree when its up       

Minkey - Hope lunch went well yesterday    we are putting our tree up tomorrow 
thought it might take madam's mind of her jabs that she has tomorrow night - MMR & the new PCV    

Charlie - so sorry i've not been in touch     Everyone will always have advice for you - But you will know exactly was needs doing as Iduna is YOUR daughter - just go with what you feel is right. We put in a bedtime routine quite early for Kate - but that was because she couldnt decide which was day and which was night          to all 3 of you 

Kirsty - Hope you are feeling better 

Right best go - just quickly from us - Madam is walking   . I took her to see Santa on Friday   she really wasnt sure what to make of it - Piccie in gallery if anyone wants a peek 

Love to all not mentioned - i know i have been a crappy FF this year - my new years resolution to do much better  

xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Jo - massive congratulations to you DH and DS on this amazing news.  Here's to a happy healthy and safe pregnancy and the arrival of 3 beautiful little babies in 2007!!!

Lots of Love Billie and Abi xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Candy

If you see or speak to Triciah please pass on my reagrds. I was thinking of her just this morning as I realised Shona's birthday must be sometime soon. She was a great cycle buddy (as were you).

Hope your cough gets better soon - sounds awful.

Love your tree Minkey  

Jo - Triplets     Congratulations, wishing you a healthy and safe  pregnancy

Looby - I'm off to find Katie's piccie

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle you have eyes everywhere   , I will pass on your regards, thanks for wishes about this cold

Louby Katie looks shocked  Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Joanna - Woooweee to three fab bubsiewoos.    and fingers crossed to you all. Sorry about the scare woh bet you were all over the place but fab news to come out of it hun xx

Kirsty and Candy - get well real soon girls.

Looby - no worries lovey and wow to walking - wonderful girlie xx

Love to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Jo-WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

How unexpected/daunting/expensive but bloody exciting!-So,so pleased for you.

Murtle-lovely to see you here.   

Hope the rest of you girlies,bumps and babies had a great weekend.Immy and I are recoveirng from horrible colds.Immy had her first "proper" birthday party yesterday which was lovely.
Lunch today with the dreaded family adn my Dad actually smiled at Immy and spoke to her!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe there is a little hope for Barbados (not counting my chickens though).

Lots of love to all despite lack of personals.

PS.Katie's santa pic is fab!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Ladies!

Sorry to gatecrash! 

Can you help me? I have done a poll and would love your input http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78365.0


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Jo - wow, there's a humdinger of a christmas pressie for you - how fantastic!     for you  

36 - congrats on your dad starting to thaw a little.  Bet he'll be eating out of Immy' hand before you know it    BIrthdya party sounds like fun.  How are you now? Hope colds arebetter. ARe you still off work?  Hope you can take this time to do stuff with Immy and the nanny that you might not get to do normally.

Looby - loving the santa pic, she looks frozen with fear, bless her!  Well done on the walking too, what a clever little lady she is  

We are recovering from our colds now, have put the decorations up (boys completely fascinated, lots of 'helping' put the decorations up / taking them down x 1000,000!!!).  also went to Twins Club Xmas party yesterday, Robin and Oli's first proper party with tea, magician and Father Christmas.  They were a bit stunned but recovered quickly enough to enjoy the presents    Quite bizarre being in a hall full of twins but it was really nice.

Hope y'all have a good week and are getting festive  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jo wow wow and wow, triplets how exciting!! Congratulations.

Billie thanks for your pm, that was very useful, couldnt work out how to send one back though?

Bit behind I know  but saline nose drops are the best for colds especially in under 3 months as its all you can give them but they work really well and are completely safe. Also help when teething makes them really snotty!!

Tom had his nativity today which made me cry and am just starting to feel all christmassy now..


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

First of all I would like to say thanks to all of you for your congratulations, you are all so supportive, I dont know why I didnt come back sooner.  Bleeding has finally stopped, im still worried and cant believe that there are three babies in there but we are just taking it one day at a time and hope that everything works out.  I have a scan tomorrow so we will see how things are progressing.

Tomsmummy - Glad you enjoyed the nativity, my son's school arnt doing a proper nativity becuase of reasons I wont go into here, but they are singing christmas songs and Owen is a Mince Pie!!!  I Couldnt stop laughing when he told me..... oh bless, i cant wait to see him tomorrow.

Kirsty - Glad to hear you are recovering from your colds, we have just got over a really bad one, all we wanted to do was sleep.  Twins club sounds like great fun.  

36 - Hello glad to hear your feeling better too.

Minkey - Thanks for your warm welcome back, I think i would rather wait a little bit before going on the list, especially after last time, my name should be near the top of it now and i find it so upsetting....... Hopefully after new year I will be almost out of the dangerous part and will feel more confident about it then.  

Anyway im sorry if I have missed anyone, have to go and get some food before I pass out.  I will let you know how my scan goes tomorrow.

Jo
x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry for this being a me post - don't have much time before I have to be back to feed them, still having to use mum and dad's computer!
As for my two, health visitor came today. Last week Elsbeth weighed 4lb 12 and Amelie weighed 6lb. Now they're up to 5lb 9 and 6lb 12! the little pigs. We always knew that they were going to come out big but I didn't know they'd carry on in the same vain. So much for me choosing a skinny donor to give them a fighting chance - my genes must be strong ones!
Will catch up on personals one day!

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry to crash - I just saw your picture had changed Sam. Your little girls look beautiful. I hope that you are well and things are working out wonderfully for you

Jo - Huge congrats on your positive. I hope you have a happy, healthy and safe nine month and am sending you lots and lots and lots of sticky vibes!!

Misky


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie peeps

Oli is off school today with a bad cough and cold which I also have,so we are both blobbing on the sofa,watching endless films.

Midwives appointment went well,even got to hear a heartbeat(they cant do both as its a bit tricky.)Otherwise everything is fine and dandy    just feel like poo 

Sam-love the new pic hunny,good to hear the weights are going up   look after yourself

Joanne-loads of luck for your scan hunny,keep us posted !!    

Right,big loves to all,must go and eat something

kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Afternoon,

Have made the most of Agatha's nursery day to wrap all the Christmas presents & put them under the tree.  Have just been out to post all my Christmas cards & cleaned the house also - a very productive morning!

Jo - I am sure Owen will make a fabulous mince pie     That is the best thing I have heard in ages, you must get a piccie for us!  No worries about the list, let me know when you are ready x

Sam - apologies, just realised I have been spelling Elsbeth wrong  , I must have looked too quickly & thought it was the same as Agatha.  Gorgeous photo by the way x

Candy - how are you?

NL - you back on line yet?!

Morgan - glad the boys enjoyed the Christmas party

Charlie - love you you & Iduna

And big hugs for everyone else, my lunch is ready!

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Went for my scan today and everything is fine, saw three lovely  heartbeats although i am still bleeding slightly.  They dont know why but it doesnt seem to be affecting the pregnancy at the moment. I have another scan next wednesday, i think they are going to give me one every week for the time being to see how things are going.

Owen was a fantastic mince pie today, he definitely had the best role.  

Minkey, sounds like you had a great day, very productive.  I havent been able to do any housework for two weeks, I just cant pluck up the energy at the moment.

Sam - Congratulations on your gorgeous girls, you must be so proud. 

Kelly - Hope you and Oli are feeling better soon.  Owen is spluttering away in bed, he has had a really bad cough all day, i hope it eases soon.

Got to go and have some tea before I pass out.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo,

Great news about the scan x

Minkey


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning ALL,

Jo - Fabulous news on your scan - Nice to hear they are keeping an eye on you with regular scans 
will be lovely to watch them develop week by week   

Love to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Louby has no time for us now shes busy playing with the yorkshire girls 

We have one of J's christmas partys today and 2 next week, looking forward to it... really should be getting ready, but haven't had much cance to post recently, Mink thanks for asking after me, still got this damm cough too, so not met all the new babies in our group yet for fear of spreading it to newborns but could be worse, this time of year everyone is ill. How are things with you ?

Jo, how amazing to see all 3 heartbeats, having a scan every week will hopefully keep you reassured, hoping alll 3 little miracles continue to grow & flourish.

Kelly glad you are ok, hope you you start feeling better soon

Sam lovely to hear from you and get an update

Morgan, I know how fast Jacob can take decs down, so having to 2 Jacobs, couldn't imagine much tree left, actually now the novety has worn off J is pretty good.

Love to everyone not mentioned

Miss ya NL

Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Ooooo whos cheeky this morning   can always swap boards honey  
BTW <looby points down the page in her defence> i did do a long post at the weekend

Sorry to hear your cough is no better  

Kate's got a double ear infection so not a happy bunny - But we do have the Gymboree Christmas party today - so hoping that brings a smile to her face 

xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well what can I say Louby, 100 lines for you !

Jacob hated santa, no surprise, I knew he would  and I did try to ease him into it (Had I known santa was coming to the party I would have left b4) anyway J sobed his heart out, he was inconsoleable, no distraction nothing worked, even going into another room, only stopped when we were in the car going home, poor little man, its very un-natural !

Enjoy your party Katie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Candy - my ds was like that,he was always the one at toddler group that cried at santa,its not un natural!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry Struthie I mean a man dressed like that with a beard picking up all the kiddies is un-natural, rather than Jacob being scared, I think I would have been too, but thank you for your support, hope you are ok x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Well this may be my last post for a while as we are off to Barbados on Sunday for the annual family trauma. 
Things should be better this year as Immy and i have our own "annexe",otherwise I would not be going.I really hope that the whole family will fall in love with her-it's the only reason I am going. 
I would happily say "stuff the lot of them" given how they have been about/to her since she arrived.This is last chance saloon but I don't want her to turn round in 10yrs time and say I stopped her from seeing them.
Anyway,madam may not want to go-went down with a temp of 42 today with shallow breathing,distended stomach and cough.Was very worried for a while but combo of medicines seem to have kicked in.
Let's hope tonight is better than last night. 
New hand luggage rules are a nightmare when travelling with a small person!-any more meds and they will put me in prison....

Morgan-can just imagine the boys and the dec-just make sme smile thinking of them. 

Candy-how poular are you with all your Xmas parties? They sound great-hope J enjoys them. 

Sam-keep popping in when you can to tell us about your gorgeous girlies-you must be knackered! 

Kelly-hope you feel better soon.

Louby-hope Kate's ear infection goes soon-they are buggers and make the littlies feel so awful.

Jo-Still in absolute awe of triplets!   

Am hoping I will find internet access whilst over there for a bit of sanity,but just in cas ei don't I would like to wish all the wonderful people on here a very happy Xmas with their bumps,babies/toddlers and a fantastically healthy new year.MAy it bring you all you wish for. 

xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sarah,

Hope it isnt as traumatic as you fear  
How can they NOT fall in love with Immy    

Wishing you both a Wonderful Christmas and New year 
Hope Immy is on the mend real soon   

Lots of Love 
Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you have a fabulous time 36 & immy and that they do fall in love with Immy as about time ! Cx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Sarah - just echoing Looby and Candy - how can they not fall in love with your gorgeous girl.  Have a fabulous holiday and a very happy Christmas to you both.

Looby - thanks for the card honey - what a lovely picture.  Pleased you're not deserting us totally honey.  Even if you do pop in to see the Yorkshire girls, you also pop in to see us North Easties now and again, so I still get to see you!!  You're welcome to pop in too Candy if you're missing her!!

Candy - sounds like lots of fun in your house at the mo what with J pulling at the tree and all of these parties to prepare for.  They turn more popular than us don't they!  I was posting tonight specially to say hi from NL too and you just mentioned her earlier - spooky eh!  All is well with her and Thomas but still no internet access.  She's finding it difficult to e-mail from work too as there are often too many people around.  I'll let her know that she's not been forgotten and I do keep her updated with the news.

Jo - fantastic news on the scan and on the regular checks - it will be fantastic to see the size difference on a weekly basis.

I'm going to sign off now so apologies to those not mentioned personally.  I'm feeling really tired and a bit under the weather so am taking myself off for an early night before my nightly up and down ritual with Abi begins!!

Love to all,
Billie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a quick one...

Looby - ta for card and hope Katie gets better. (oooh site moderator!)

36 - Sooooo hope you end up with a well girlie and the best Christmas ever xx

Candy - hope all gets well real soon  

Billie - hope you are feeling better

Jo - Hope all is ticking on nicely and you are letting it all sink in  

We had jabs yesterday. Err! Seems to have gotten on OK, Daddy held her, bless him. Slept well last night so hope she is all Ok. Awaiting news on Iduna's Renal tests (think they'll be worse than the jabs!).

Love to all and sorry for all I've missed - keep   and smiling all of you.

Chrimble real soon   and we gonna have all three of us this year with Willow's spirit looking in   (off to put  a wreath on her grave on Tues).

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Well girls,maybe I am just noot meant to go on this holiday.
I won't bore you with the whole saga but I ended in A & E with Immy all last night-got home at 4am.
She had real trouble breathing and has had a temp of 42 on and off for two days.Anyway,got to the point I couldn't get any fluids or meds in her to bring her temp down so off we went.
Nightmare time but the upshot is she has bronchiolitis.Very glad i know what it is and it won't get any worse,all I have to do is try and get the meds down-they wouldn't let me take any suppositories home!

Have tried bribing,cadjoling,hiding in stuff and she will not take anything from a cup,spoon or syringe.

So....although she is markedly better today than last night-still not sure we will be flying in the morning!

Sorry for the me post-hope you are all having great weekends.
xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

36 - hope Immy is better very soon & that you get to fly off.  Even more I hope that you family realise what a gorgeous special girl Immy is.  Merry Christmas!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
36 - omigod, poor Immy.  Really hope she is better and that you are reading this from Barbados and not home.  Like the others say, how can anyone resist her?  re. the meds, it is such a nightmare.  Oli is a real pro at spitting antibiotics and sometimes it takes 2 of us to hold him down while one person slides a finger in the side of his mouth to open it, the other pops the syringe in and then clamp it shut so he doesn't spit.  It sounds horrific and is very like giving the cats worming tablets, but at least it is over quickly and is the only way we can get maybe a fifth of the medication into him.  Anyway, I hope you find a way and that she is on the mend.

Charlie - well done Iduna on being such a brave girl with her jabs.  How is her sleeping / nighttimes at the moment?  Hope you find a routine that suits you all.  It willbe a very special Christmas for you this year and Willow will be with you in spirit too  

Billie - hope you're feeling better.  such a horrible time of year for colds and bugs. How is Abi?  Is she not sleeping well at the moemnt? Poorly? teething?

Looby - how's tricks?  Poor Katie - hope her ears are better, must her sooo much for the poor little mite.

Candy - Father Christmas is pretty scary looking if you look from a small child's perspective, so no wonder all our kids have yelled!  did J enjoythe rest of his parties? hope your cold is better.

Jo - fantastic news on the scan, hope all continues to go well and good luck for the scan this Wednesday.

Kelly - hope Oli is better and that you've not had a cold.  How are you getting along?  Must be so tough being pg with an older child to take care of too.

Minkey - how do you stop Agatha from unwrapping all the presents from under the tree?   Or is it just me with the very naughty children?  Robin and Oliver stole a chocolate bauble off the tree yesterday (how did they know it was choc??!!) and ran off together thick as theives to hide in the hall to unwrap it and scoff the lot before we found them.    Still, the novelty o the xmas tree seems to be wearing off at last.

Sam - well done Elsbeth and Amelia, they are growing so fast!  How are you getting on?  Hope no colds for you all.

hello to everyone I've missed. Not much from me - been busy with toddler activities plus making christmassy stuff with the boys (more for my benefit than the boys, I confess )  have got some cute pics (well I think so    )which I've just added to my gallery  .

7 days left until Xmas!!!!  whooo-hooo!
xxx Kirsty


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

36 Hope Immy is feeling better, and you got to go on hol. You have prob tried already but we tried different brands of meds and Liv will just about take Boots own paracetamol syrup, A really lovely pharmacist suggested when I was really stressed and this was the fav!!

Need advice with feeding and didnt know if anyone could help? Olivia has started gagging and throwing up when feeding solids. This only happens when it is savoury food I have cooked ( says a lot for my cooking ) seriously though she will eat it one day then gag and puke the next. This never happens with jars or puddings!!!! Do I give up on home cooked and give jars or do I not offer pud if she doesnt eat her savoury!! Even went back to basics and just gave her sweet pot and carrot which she ate at lunch then not at dinner, when I tried to poke it in she just threw up.I am confused and soo stressed and feel like am constantly cooking. Have a real thing about her eating fresh organic food but I am ending up in tears and really worried I am doing it all wrong. Tom was and is such a good eater so new to this. Hope you dont mind posting here but figured you were the best guys to ask.

Hope you are all having a good week and recovering from the many bugs so that you will feel happy and healthy in time for Christmas, not long now.... We had father Christmas come round the roads on a sleigh tonight and it is exactly as I remember as a child and it always looks so magical even though he is perched on top of a crappy old van..Got a bit emotional again x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

Feeling a bit better now this cough is clearing and I am starting to get my appetite back   Been feeling the babies alot lately which just feels fanbloomintastic,actually got abit emotional about it last night  

Tommysmummy-Sorry to hear Olivia is having probs feeding on your yummy grub.I had a very similar problem with Oli and remember it well.He very rarely let me feed him what I had done and I had to resort back to the jars and I do regret it now cos he still has a problem with textures etc and is a very fussy eater   my health visitor reccomended I try gradually phasing out the pots by mixing them with my own food..For example if I did some potatoes myself try to add quite abit of one of the pots in so they recognise the flavour then gradually put less in so they end up just eating your stuff.Problem is you just have to be patient and dont give in like I did  

Kirsty-gonna go and have a look at your pics   yep your right it is a bit busy being pg and bringing up Oli,but its worth it   he lokks after me bless him,must admit I am worried about how he will be when the babies arrive,feel guilty already  

Minkey-hope your ok hunny??

36-Hope immy is ok ? and that you got to go away 

Charlie-thinking of you today hun when you go to visot Willow.You right about christmas sweetie,she will be with you in spirit watching on as you enjoy your first xmas together as a family   

Biliie-hope your feeling ok hun??

Candy &Looby how are you doing ??all ready for santa??

Right must love you and leave you,loads to do cos its Olivers last day at school

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

kelly how exciting to feel the babies moving, enjoy. I am sure Oli will be a very proud big brother and will love helping you look after them both. Thanks ever so for your advice, that sounds like a great idea, I shall give it a go. Off to watch Eastie befoe more work, yuck......


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Tomsmummy - sounds tough with the feeding and it can be so stressful.  I'd try and go back to basics a bit for a while.  I used to find that the boys went back to only eating really simple purees and stuff if they'd been unwell.  If she likes sweet things, you could mix sweet and savoury - I know there are lots of good combinations of fruits with vegetables in Annabel Karmel.  Also it could be texture - I used to find it hard to blend stuff up as fine as the jars.  You're doing so well with your cooking, don't give up - she'll appreciate it in the long run.  good luck anyway
x Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Not sure I will get on again before Christmas as we have a Wedding on Saturday & are then off to the in-laws so I just wanted to wish you all a wonderful Christmas!!!







Have a fab time with your bump/baby

Minkey & Agatha xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I have been AWOL for a few days, im still ill with this cold/cough, i have had it for nearly 4 weeks now, it has knocked me for six.  Anyway I went for a scan yesterday and they told me that unfortunately I have lost one of the babies, which explains the bleeding however they say that it shouldnt effect the other two.  Apparently they are doing fine, right size for dates and their heartbeats are strong so lets just hope they sick on in there for as long as possible.  Next scan booked for 3.01.07 because they dont open over Christmas (how selfish of them to have a christmas holiday).

Sorry I dont have time for any personals, im off to bed.  Last day in work tomorrow until 02.01.07 and I cant wait for a rest.

Speak to you all soon

Jo
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Jo - so sorry to hear about one of the babies.  Very sad news.  How are you feeling about it?

Hey Minkey - loving your decoration piccies!

I'm working through an epic list of stuff to do before we go away for xmas but we are getting there and dh finished work this lunchtime - yay!

xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quick post as meant to be packing whilst Megan is sleeping     to say

MERRY [size=20pt]CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR​

         ​
Hope to be back on line on 2nd January once I am home from my parents

Love to all

Moomin and Megan
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Lovelies,

Just a quickie to say hope everyone has a lovely Christmas and New Year.

Sorry I haven't been on much. We had a scare with Lola last week when she went floppy while she was having her bottle. As a result we had our first ambulance ride and a week in hospital for various tests as she did it again while they were taking blood. Thankfully all the test results were normal and she hasn't done it again since so we are home for Christmas. Still a bit on edge but hopefully that will pass with time.

Have a good one.

D and L x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well ladies its Christmas Eve, hope that all our mummies and mummies to be have a fabulous Christmas and that 2007 is the best year yet, with it continuing to get better and better, will do my best to squeeze in some personals as I have been very bad recently;

Doods, what a frightening time for you, thank god all the tests were clear, but then it must be worrying with the unknown, hope that it doesn't happen again, but glad they saw it happen x

Moom, hope you Megan and Richard have a lovely time and don't have too much rushing about todo, look forward to seeing you in Feb x

Louby, I know Christmas is never easy for you, but hope that you have one of the best yet, with Katie walking around and making your dad smile.

NL, can't wait for you to be back on line, hope you and Thomas have a great time.

Nick (Jo) was very sorry to read about one of the triplets, with all my heart I pray that these two little twins are fighters and continue to grow everyday   

Minkey hope you enjoyed the wedding and that Agatha has a lovely day, hoping 2007 brings you a  natural bfp and a baby bro or sis for Agatha and a nice new home too, keep positive.

Morgan, hope you and the boys have a great time off to see piccies soon

Kelly hope you continue to feel better and that you have a great family Christmas, knowing how different the next will be xxx

36 hope Immy is better and that you are away having a great time with everyone loving Immy

Billie enjoy   Charlie thinking of you  

Special Love to tommsmummy, Sam hope you are coping ok, Struthie and anyone I have forgotten

Candy x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Northern Las has asked that I say Hello to everyone from her and wish you all a happy christmas and that 2007 sees all your dreams come true.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Jo - so sorry to hear about one of the babies.  Your other two have their very own angel watching over them now to make sure they arrive safely.

Doods - sorry to hear about Lola but so pleased all is well and you're home for Christmas.

Looby and Katie - thank you so much for the pressie - it's sitting under the tree with it's instruction not to open until tomorrow!!  Have a lovely time with Katie walking.  When I'm thinking of Robbie tomorrow, I'll think of you also as I know you find it a difficult time.

No other personals I'm afraid as off to a carol service with Abi now but hi to Candy, Kirsty, Minkey, Sarah, Oink, Moomin, Tomsmummy and everyone else.  

Just posting this message from NL who is hoping to be back on line in the new year " I wish everyone a fab christmas and I hope 2007 sees all your dreams come true  from Northern Lass x."  I know Candy has just posted as well but thought I'd best do as I was asked anyway and this is the first chance I've had!!!

I hope that you all have a fantastic Christmas and for those of you who are celebrating their first 'Mummy' Christmas, I hope it's as special as I know mine will be.  All the very best for 2007 too - especially to those who have recently joined us on the BFP thread and who will meet their babies next year!  Also, extra special wishes to those who have yet to join the thread (but often pop in to see us). I'm hoping that 2007 is your year to come across Molly & Night Nurse. 

Lots of love to you all,
Billie and Abi xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morgan, I can't see photos in your gallery am I going mad ?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Merry Christmas ​
Looby xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS to all mummies, babies and bumps may you all have a wonderful Christmas and may 2007 bring you everything you wish for.

Thanks for your advice on feeding, tried it all but nothing working!!! 

Jo sorry to hear your news, how very sad, look after yourself

Doods, how scarey but glad to hear lola is back home with you and tests were clear.

Lots of love and christmas wishes to all, off to play Santa goodnight x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

I hope you all had a great Christmas!  Agatha was so spoilt, we will definitely buy her a lot less next year, as she got so much from other people as well.  We made the mistake of opening it all on Christmas Day but it was too much for her, she hardly looked at most the presents, I will stagger over a few days next year!  Now I don't know where to store it all either    

Her main presents were a toy kitchen from us & her first doll with pushchair from Grandparents.  She loves both which is fab  

Now I need to start thinking about her birthday   

Jo - so sorry to hear your news, I hope you are OK x

Hope everyone is enjoying the festive season!

Minkey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Guys

Hope you have all had good Christmas's with your little oness, I can honestly say I am shattered, but have really enjoyed watching Jacob open and enjoy his gifts, DH has been working between christmas and new year, hes normally only on call, so it doesn't feel so much like a holiday if you get me, we have a wedding at 5 tomorrow night, DH's M&D are babysitting/putting J to bed, no one has ever put him down b4, so should be interesting to find out how they go, I wish now I was taking him with us, but neither of us have been too well and its just not fair to keep him up late.

What are you all doing for new year, we have been invited to a friends, where they all have little ones J's age, so they can sleep in travel cots, they have the space for it, unlike us.  Anyway have a great time, all my love and best wishes for 2007 Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Candy - my gallery is back now (my charter status had run out but its sorted now)
Sounds like you had a hectic time. How was J with your M&D the other night? Have a fab time tonight and hope all the children aren't partying too late upstairs  

Minkey - know what you mean about pressies. the boys got a few the day before xmas and they will be getting pressies from MIL & FIL tomorrow so we've spread it out a bit.

Tomsmummy - sorry to hear the feeding is still not going well but hope things improve soon.

We had a lovely xmas down at my parents and are back home now. Boys really got into opening parcels this year, especially Oli, who helped himself to a few several days beforehand  Off round to some friends for dinner tonight and the boys are staying here with MIL and FIL. we'll be stopping over so we don't have to drive or try and get a taxi so will be weird without the boys to wake up to but a good rest. then I am cooking a bit festive lunch tomorrow for a 2nd xmas with the inlaws so hope I'm not too hungover  

Hope you all have a very
    Happy New Year!!!!    
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Hope you had a lovely new year, we didn't go to our friends, although they all had a great night by the sounds of it, all babies asleep in cars and transferred to cots with no problems, I haven't been great so we decided to have an early night, did get woken by someone phoning and then all the fireworks at midnight so didn't miss 12 oclock, what did everyone else get up to /?

Morgan, when I click I can't see any pictures do you have to re-fill it ? or is it maybe set to private, can everyone else see it ? hope the lunch today goes well and your head isn't too hurty x

Nick hope the scan goes well on Wednesday

Louby how was your christmas ?

Billie do you still hear from NN, that reminds me anyone know what happened to Aless and her news will go and have a look

Love to all Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ales http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=3711


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy New Year!










Minkey x​


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh thats great Candy,glad all is going well for Aless - happy new year to you all xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Happy New Year to you all, hope you all had a wonderful time.  Im not a great lover of new years eve so I just stayed at home and watched some boring tv, ended up in bed at 10.30, although this year I did remember to turn my phone off so we didnt get woken up at 12, although the 4 hour firework displays in the local area did a good job.

Anyway hope everyone is ok, have my scan tomorrow and im absolutely pooping myself,     

Well im off to work now.  I will post tomorrow to let you all know.

Sorry for no personals, will catch up properly tomorrow.

Jo


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick one.Thought I had better pop in and see how you all are Hope you all had a lovely xmas and new year.

We had a lovely xmas with Oli and family etc but it kept hitting me that this was the last xmas before the babies and I kept thinking how dofferent everything will be. Think I am just worried I wont cope or have everything ready.Anyway I am sure I will be fine when someone slaps me round the face  

Jo-loads opf luck for your scan toorrow hunny,keep us posted   

Hope all you other lovlies are ok??hope to get back to posting properly very soon  

Kelly x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Quick post before I go to work!!    

Myles won't stay in his new bed, does anyone have any ideas?

For as long as he has been in his own roon, from 16 wks old, we have put him down, said goodnight and walked away and he has gone to sleep on his own but since he has been in his new bed (5 nights) he is really upset when we leave the room and takes ages of running up and down the landing before he finally gives up to exhaustion and falls asleep!

He wakes up at least 3 times in the night and again takes ages to go back to sleep!

I do the 'rapid return' to bed but this ends up in complete hysteria and finally vomitting, from Myles, not me!!!

Please, please will someone give me a hint of what to do for the best?!

love to all, hope christmas was ok and your New Year will bring you everything that you want

Lots of love

Oink x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy New Year ladies!
Boys are back at nursery, poor babies, and I'm back at work.  I'm having a go at a bit of a detox today, just eating fruit and veg.  Fine at the moment but I'm sure it's going to be a battle of wills tonight with all that chocolate still lying about.  Must hide it all int he attaic before I get tempted.  Anyway, please send me lots of    as I have zero will power  

Oink - awww I'm so sorry babe.  Can't help though as I'm dreadig the move out of cots.  Have you tried asking mums with older toddlers in Parents Place to Chat what they did?  Does he need a little barrier around some of the bed to make him feel more secure?  Fingers crossed this is just a transitional thing and he'll get used to it really quickly.

Kelly - totally normal to worry but once the babes come along you'll just be busy just getting on with it, and you'll be fine.  Saw your other post about babies movements - mine had quiet days too so can understand your worry.

Jo - good luck for your scan today      Let us know how you get on.

Candy - thanks for posting about Aless, can't believe it's so far already.  Wonder if she'll pop in to say hello - if so,   Aless!!

Northern - hello to you, will email soon x

Minkey, Looby, Billie, Tomsmummy, Charlie and everyone  and hope you and babes / bumps are all well
xxx
Kirsty


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all

Morgan- STEP AWAY FROM THE CHOCCIES!!!!!!!!    I have no will power either,I figured the more I eat the quicker they go   .Hope the boys had a good day back at nursery!!


Oink- aahh bless ya!! Brings back memories.Oli used to be a nightmare at bed time in his cot and in his bed. We found the only thing that worked was persistence but its so bloomin hard. We got into the habit of reading one book,kissing him good night and leaving the room.He used to get up loads before he settled and then he still woke loads in the night. I know its really difficult/frustratingright now but keep up the hard work.If he wakes put him straight back to bed and say "bed time" tuck him in then walk out. The next time he wakes dont talk just pop him back into bed and walk out.and do the same each time after(no talking) walk straight out

Eventually he should get used to it.It will take a few days/weeks of jumping up and down like a yo yo but its worth it!! Honest  If not you can slap me  

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Well i had my scan this morning, I cant quite believe it, its triplets AGAIN, they said they have no idea why they couldnt see the 3rd one last time but its definitely there now.  It was a fantastic experience, all three have arms and legs and they are moving around.  Still a long way to go but a step nearer.

Oink - I had this problem with my son, i bought one of those guards to stop him falling out of bed and the bed was pushed up against the wall so he felt secure (like a cot), and he was definitely better.  I also did a star chart, i told him if he stayed in bed all night and woke up in the morning still in his own bed he would get a star on his chart.  This worked within a week.  I know its really hard but you just have to persevere.

Kelly - glad to hear you had a fab christmas, try not to worry about how your going to manage, just think how much joy those two bundles are going to bring you.  Who cares if everything isnt ready at least they are yours and you will love them.

Hi to everyone else.  Im off now to phone my mum and tell her the good news.

Jo
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
OMG triplets again, you must be so pleased,  

Thanks for all of your advice, I have done the back to bed routine numerous times every night for the last week and he has steadily got worse.

I wouldn't mind leaving him crying if it didn't end in vomitting!!!  I don't make a fuss of it or even acknowledge it but he doesn't do it on purpose just is so traumatised!!

He hasn't settled well in his cot tonight either so I really have broken the sleep routine  

Hope he sleeps tonight, he really needs a good nights sleep.

Gotta go,  celeb BB

BYE

xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Jo - way to go!!!!!!  Naughty baby, hiding away like that!  sure there aren't any more tucked away in there?  

Oink  - fingers crossed Myles sleeps better tonight xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning ladies (and gents!) and a very happy new year to you all!!  Can't believe this is the first chance I've had to post - back to work today so taking advantage!!

Jo - fantastic news - my heart was fluttering when I read your post so goodness only knows how you and your husband felt.  

Oink - can't give any advice on helping Myles to stay in bed as haven't reached that stage yet.  I hope some of the suggestions from the other girls work and that the situation improves soon. 

Kelly - I think we all go through the panic stage at one time or another - I know I did and it was for only 1 baby, never mind 2 plus your little Oli too!!  Everyone always says you'll cope and I know that you will.

Kirsty - I'm back to work too so sympathise with you - hit the chocs babe and have fun!!!  Pleased you had a lovely time with the boys and have enjoyed your Christmas time.  Hope you weren't too hungover for your 2nd Christmas after new year!!!

Minkey - Happy new year to you and Agatha.  Hope you had a fantastic time.

Looby - hope you've had a fantastic time and that Katie is well.  

Candy - sorry you didn't get out at new year and weren't too well.  We stayed in and DH cooked a fab meal.  As Abi isn't sleeping we were both shattered and managed midnight but retired to bed about 5 seconds into 2007!!  I managed 20 mins sleep before Abi woke again and then we were up and down throughout the night. 

Do any of you more experienced Mums have any tips on helping a 9 month old to sleep?  She stayed at my Mums last night and was only up once.  The night before at home she was up 7 times!!!!  

NL has been in touch by text.  She and Thomas have had a lovely time.  Thomas was still opening presents daily on the 2nd Jan as they had spread them out!  Still no internet connection so she's not a happy bunny and she isn't back to work until Monday to access e-mail.  She sends her love to everyone!

Hope that 2007 is fantastic for us all.  Love to tomsmummy, Sarah (hope you've had a good time and your family have welcomed Immy!), and all others who I have missed personally.

Love Billie xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR hope everyone had a great Christmas. 

Candy what a shame you were not well for new year, I was with you on that one and was in bed by 11pm. 

Jo blimey what wonderful news what a roller coaster of emotions you must be experiencing,

kelly you will be fine, best start wrapping now though!! 

Oink, how are you getting on with bedtime, hope things are getting easier. 

Morgan good luck with the detox, I have had 2 weeks of stuffing my face and now am going on strict diet as still have at least stone of excess baby weight to shift, boring..........

Billie thats a tricky one, we had a nightmare with Tom waking and my mum read article in telegraph about how  babies wake intermitently all night and get confused if their surroundings are to light and suggested complete darkness, I was sooo desperate I tried it and it worked like a dream. He now is the best sleeper ever !! Other than that perhaps your mum slept through noises that would wake you but becuase no one was getting up she drifted back to sleep on her own. Poor you getting up you must be exhausted.

Well we are all knee deep in snot and I should be washing up, washing , tidying and doing some work instead of doing this but no energy!! Olivia finally ate something I made yesterday whithout vomiting, hooray although she raspberried quite a lot of it out but its a start. love to all x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Had a horrid and scary day yesterday!!  

To cut a long story short Michael went out for a bike ride while I was at my sisteres and I got a phone call to say he had been knocked off   so I shot round to where he was in the car with my sis and I was so scared and worrying the worst.(think I am still shaking) There were loads of people looking after him at the roadside,he was standing and talking. I then asked someone what had happened and he told me he had been hit,I asked by who/what and he pointed to a 40ft lorry further down the road.So I nearly collapsed at that.

To shorten it for you....... we are now home after an ambulance ride and an all dayer in hospital.Head ct is fine,x rays all fine,he is very badly bruised and had concussion bit they were happy to send him home.

Doctor plainly said " If he was not wearing his helmet he would have been dead"

His helmet is in bits and I am so relieved I nagged him into buting one.

So I just needed to let off some stress/worry.Going to clean his wounds again now.

Jo- Blimey hun what a shocker,would have loved to have seent he look on your faces at the scan,great news    Take it easy!!

Big loves to all,sorry I am rushing off

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh Kelly how scarey, your poor dh and poor you, thank goodness for that helmet aye, just bought my dh one for xmas and am really glad now. Thinking of you all and sending lots of love. Arnica and hypericam are excellant for bruising and healing if thats any help. Take care of each other

Oink, keep thinking about your sleep prob as Tom has never ever got out of bed once he has gone and was trying to think why, used to be that he would even shout out in the moring to see if he was allowed out On thinking remembered my mums advice to me was never let him get out of bed always go to him and it seemed to have worked so you could make a new rule and although it will be a pain to begin with might help in long term, just an idea and good luck with whatever you try.

Off to watch depserate houswives from Weds with a beer and choc before diet starts on Mon, bliss.......


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Screaming daughter has just reminded to ask what you have found are the essentials of a baby medicine cupboard. Recommendations for teething, colds etc would be gratefully received.

Thanks,

D x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

kelly- poor you, glad dh is ok!

Tomsmummy- I have admitted defeat and put him back into his cot. He steadily got worse as the week went on to the point of hysteria before having a bath and absolutely no sleep at all through the night!! Oh well, we'll try again in a few months time.

Doods- I have got calpol, nurofen, medised, tixylix (normal and night time versions) calamine lotion (waiting for chicken pox) dioralyte, teething gel, murtle (as a decongestant), chamomilla ( teething and colic drops), sudocream and metanium (industrial strength sore bottom cream). Blimey hadn't realisedhow much I have got, must think I'm at work with a drugs cupboard!! 

Can I add to having a horrid day yesterday?!

Myles has got a horrid cough (again!!) and after seeing a consultant 3 weeks ago he has been started on singulair in the hope of reducing the secrtions he produces and then the coughing too.

Apparently it takes a minimum of 4 wks to get into his system but I was hoping he would be ok until then. Yesterday he was really unhappy and clingy all morning, spent most of the morning in bed and then coughed and coughed until he couldn't get his breath. He went a funny blue/ grey colour and went all floppy. We went straight to the GP, after a small battle with the receptionist, and he has been given another inhaler!!

He seems much better today so fingers crossed that he stays that way
Hope you are all ok
Speak to you all soon

Oinkx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

kelly - omigod, how terrifying!  You must be in bits!  Hope dh is feeling better now, poor thing.

Doods - Medised, teething powders (e.g. Nelsons, Ashton & Parsons, cammomile granules etc), Medised,  Calpol, Medised, for colds I use Olbas oil and snufflebabes (like Vicks for rubbing on chests), Ibuprofen (especially good for teething), Medised, sudocrem & metanium for sore bots. as you can see, i recommend Medised as its great for colds, teething etc at nighttime and helps them sleep too.

Oink - poor Myles, sounds horrid and I hope he feels better soon.
sorry can't do more personals as its boys lunchtime and they are nicking all of dh's food  
xxx K


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Just wanted to say a quick Happy New Year to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kelly - soz hun that sounds VERY scary. Hope recovery for him is speedy and thank goodness for the bike helmet.

Oink- oh poor Myles, hope he likes that bed soon.

Looby - THANK YOu xxx

Love to you all and sorry for speed and lack of personals.

Off for a repeat ultrasound on madam's kidney's on Weds - thank goodness they are doing this first before the nastier tests 

LOADS of LOVE  to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't stop but just wanted to say to Doods - Medised, Medised, Medised!  The stuff is fab, but I don't think you can use it until 3 months old......It is for nights only.  I found Calpol did nothing for Agatha so we use the Nurofen version during the day if needed, this can be used from 2 months I believe.

Will try to get on again later........

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Doods like everyone else I recommend Medised, hope everything is ok

/waves to Minkey 

Charlie hope Wednesday shows no complications x

Morgan, glad the boys have good appetites

Oink, poor Myles with that cough what a worry, sorry no tips on bed, J will be staying in his cot for as long as possible.... well until the day he falls out

Kelly what a terrifying scare, thank god hes ok

Tomsmummy thank you for your thoughts, but don't worry about me missing new year, I am alightweight, much prefer my bed x

Billie, hope you are getting more sleep, its so hard when they are having a bad few nights.

Jo, how amazing must have felt so strange, hope they all continue thriving... never seen a triplet pram, saw a quads the other day, two sets of twins.

All good this end, must dash as trying to catch up as been a poor moderator recently and I know Holls been otherwise engaged C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi All,

Sorry I have not been around much lately, we seemed to have been so busy through Christmas & New Year.  January is also Agatha's NCT friends birthdays (all born in Jan) so we have had a string of parties to go to   .  They all seem to take the same format, playing, not sharing  , squabbling  , dancing, shouting very loudly, eating with a few drinks for the adults .  Well we just have one more in two weeks time before Agatha's.  I wasn't going to do a party to be honest, but have felt really guilty as everyone else has so we are now doing it on the Sunday after her birthday (next day actually!).

Well, it's not simple, it involves food for toddlers, food for adults, wine, party bags, music, balloons   .  I am trying to get organised so I have done the party bags already.

Well, the good news is that we are getting our house ready to go on the market.  Agatha's grandparents are having her for two nights this weekend so we can finish off all those DIY jobs you never get done without her getting in the way.  Then we will get the estate agents in & put it up for sale.  I love out house but it only has two bedrooms & we have really outgrown it now there are three of us.

Now for some personals  

Jo - what fab, fab news about the triplets and what a nice chock that must have been!

Charlie - love to you & Iduna, let us know how the scan goes x

Oink - I hope Myles has settled into his bed a bit better now?  You are very brave & I am contemplating that move for some time yet!  Madam would have everything out of all the drawers/cupboards every night! Oh and I hope Myles is a bit better - poor bunny x

Kelly - I hope your DH is recovering OK, what a horrible shock for you both x

Billie - not much advice on the sleeping front I'm afraid as I had a baby that slept through from young. Hope it is improving x

Morgan - hope you & the boys are well x

36 - hope the holiday was fab x

And hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Any of our mummies able to make meet on 10th Feb, Oxford Table booked for meet at 6.45, if not already signed up be great to see you, Louby you and DH coming this time ?;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.new#new


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Good Morning All,

Hope you all had a nice weekend.  Sorry I havent posted for a while, been really tired, i can bearly keep my eyes open for a whole day without dropping off.  Thank you to all of you who have wished me well/congratulated me on my recent BFP, it means so much to know that others are thinking of you. 

Candy - Im afraid I cant make the meet, Oxford is a bit too far for me to travel.  Hope you all have a fab time though.

Minkey - How nice of Agatha's grandparent to have her for the weekend, lets hope you have a really productive one and you can put your house on the market ASAP.

Jill - Thank you for your well wishes, im still in shock to be honest but im sure the further along I go the more it will sink in.  

Charlie - All the best for Wednesday.

Kelly - you must have been so scared, thank god you made him buy a helmet.  How is he now?  Has he recovered?

Oink - I hope Myles' cough is improving.

Have to dash now, I suppose I had better get dressed and get Owen to Nursery and myself to work.

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oh blooming NHS - we are now having scan next weds. Will let you know how we get on. Thanx

Jo - so hope all is going well for you. You must be having a real rollercoaster and boy you must be shattered (one baby made me tired enough!). Good luck with the next few weeks.

Doods - I've stocked up on essentials and have now got Medised as well as Calpol, Bongela and Ansons teething granules. We appear to have started the teething trail with dribbling chewing hands etc. Hope you find meds that suit, it is so tough to know when and what isn't it. How are you?

Love to all. Sorry for such a short post.

Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jilly just noticed your ticker and wanted to wish you luck with the smoking. I read Alan Carrs  easy way to stop smoking and it worked, it kind of brain washes you into thinking how easy it will be and it was. Never looked back. 

Charlie, how frustrating.... hope all goes well.

I can recommend saline drops for the med kit as they really ease bugged up noses and can be used from birth.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the medicine kit tips - I have now stocked up. Haven't needed anything yet but I thought it was batter not to wait until we did   . Lola is doing well - no more funny turns thankfully so we are starting to relax a bit. I think she is starting with the teething thing too (although HV says it's too early  ). 

Jo - so glad about the triplets. Take care of yourself.

Charlie -   to the bloomin NHS (although they were great with us). Hope it is just more time for Iduna's kidney to become perfect. 

Sorry no more personals but my brain is frazzled and i've got to get some housework done while missy is asleep   .

Thinking of you all.

D x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just saying  

Promise i will come in and catch up later 

Love to all
Looby xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening!

We are enjoying our child-free weekend to get the house sorted before we put it on the market & have just got back from dinner out which was great.  Although I miss Agatha it has been great to have some time just the two of us, although I am looking forward to her coming home tomorrow  .  Also she is being spoilt rotten at the in-laws!

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend?

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All,

Gosh its quiet on here at the moment, everyone must be busy with their bumps/babies and toddlers.  Did everyone have a nice weekend?

My midwife has been out to see me this morning for my booking in appointment.  She was quite nice but couldnt really give me much information on triplets as she hasnt had much experience with them before.  I really wanted to know about my maternity rights, from what I have read you can only leave work 11 weeks before your due date Im going to need to leave a lot before this but not sure if im allowed or not?  Does anyone have any info?  Anyway she is going to rush a scan through for me because im already 12 weeks now.  Hopefully towards the end of this week, beginning of next.  I will be able to relax a bit then.

Bye for now.

jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Really quick as running very late, i don't think you have any additional rights, i.e finishing work earlier, do you have any holiday you can add to start of the 11weeks, http://www.twinsuk.co.uk/twinstips.php?action=view&id=9933824

/links

Sorry the midwife wasn't the best to deal with your questions, but fingers crossed for another scan very soon

Cx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Tis quiet isnt it!!! Hope everyone is ok. Just catching a quiet mo while Olivia is sleeping and Tom is watching Cbeebies then its off for a walk.. Have bought a pedometer and am determined I will loose this last stone of baby weight cos its driving me mad!!

Jo sorry know advice as I am self employed

Minkey what great in laws you have, mine are divorced and one lives in France and the other round the corner and we see the granddad from France far more regularly!! 

Candy cant make this meet as its my sisters birthday but for future reference do you take the kids? 

Have a happy Monday x x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Candy,

Thanks for the info, im really disappointed that I cant start maternity leave earlier, there is no way im going to make it until 29 weeks, i feel about 8 months pregnant as it is!  Oh well i suppose I will just have to plod on.

Jo
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening girls
Jo - even if your maternity leave doesn't kick in, you might get signed off sick by your GP. I know several twin mums who got signed off well before 30 weeks, so don't worry - they'll look out for you. I never got signed off early but took maternity leave at 34wks and used 4 weeks annual leave before that, so I left at 30wks and BOY WAS I READY TO GO!!!

Doods - have forgotten how old Lola is but the boys started teething at around 4 months, although it was 2 more months before any teeth actually showed up.

Tomsmummy - good luck with the pedometer. I'm sure if you go out walking with the pram you'll soon rack up miles.

Minkey - glad you had a lovely weekend and got stuff done on the house. I'm sure it was great for all of you and you were extra pleased to get your lovely girl back again.

hey Looby /waves

Candy won't be able to make the meet - too far for us plus we are skint 

Just had to fork out for a new fridge today as ours bust and can't be fixed. Really not what we need straight after xmas.   Plus I have just come down with another cold  
Still, on the plus side, we saved £350 on the fridge by getting a slightly damaged one and the in-laws are here to look after the boys tomorrow while I'm at work so we've got some help. Being at work ill is so much better/easier than being at home with twins ill  Boys are fine although Oli has a cold. Unlike me, he is an absolute trouper and doesn't complain at all. 

So who watch Panorama? Must say I was surprised, didn't know ARGC was so contraversial, or that they were running a dodgy 2nd clinic without a license. Did not see the news yet today either. Really hard, as I know lots of poeple on here have been treated there successfully and only have great things to say about it, but they did have quite a lot of v worrying evidence. The untested tx sound a bit alarming but then we're all so in the dark about the long term effects of IVF drugs, it's hard to know what you can trust and what you can't. Plus, you are so desperate for it to work...

btw they interviewed our consultant Prof Bill Ledger - he was a top bloke. Of course, I guess I _would _ say that, since our tx worked, so that's probably exactly how people feel who have been successfully treated by Dr Taranisi too. 
What do you guys think?

off to find more tissues
love to Candy, Oink, Northern, Charlie, Sarah, Kelly , Billie and everyone else 
xxx Kirsty


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Good evening ladies,

Gosh I cant believe how quiet it is on here recently.  I had a phone call from the hospital yesterday, they have booked me in for my booking in appointment and scan on thursday at 3pm, im really pleased that I can have it this week but im also really nervous, i have to admit to being a bit of a pessimist when it comes to me and having a baby, I keep expecting the worse.......

Morgan, thanks for the advice.  I was hoping to quit at around 22 weeks, i do have some annual leave but only about 3 weeks which would take me to 25 weeks, perhaps my doctor will take pitty on me and sign me off.  I did watch Panorama last night but I have never heard of the ARGC before.  I must admit i was very shocked at the advice they were giving and the prices they were charging, phew thank god i didnt have to pay that much, i would be bankrupt.

There was a good programme on last Tuesday night at 10.30 but I think it only applies to Wales it was called Hospital and it followed a couple who were having triplets, OMG scared me to death, i actually cried when i saw the size of the womans stomach, i cant believe that is going to be me in a few months, but she gave birth to 3 healthy 4lb odd each boys.  There was also a couple on there who had given birth at 23 weeks, it was amazing, really sad for the baby he had loads of complications and had to have surgery twice but after a few months he was able to go home.  Its fantastic when you think about what surgeons can do these days isnt it?

Anyway enough of me rambling, hope everyone is ok.

Speak soon

JO
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Promises, Promises Louby 

Nick must have been scary watching a program about triplets, but amazing to, I am convinced watching any form of TV regarding birth and experiences should be banned during pregnancy  

Morgan, did you guys ever arrange a more northern mini meet ? i know NL and Billie met up 

What a  mare about the fridge Morgan, I booked a cheap holiday day b4 yesterday at start of March to futeventura, only for our shower to power through the kitchen, yesterday, the box unit thats kept in a separate cupboard, just pours out now, rather than sending water to the shower.... could really do with the money spent, might look at seeing if we can claim on insurance... anyway back to holidays, anyone have any tips for plane journeys, J will be on our lap as no free child places and couldn't justify over £100 just for a seat on the plane and luggage allowance.

I have been reading a bit of the argc section Morgan, not 100% sure what to make of it all.

tomsmummy, we have been saying for ages about arranging a  summer meet, in the day, so that kiddies can come along, current meets are evening meal, so not as appropriate

Mink, did you get much done at the weekend.

Must dash

Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

Didn't see the Panorama program about the ARGC which is a shame - you normally hear such good things about them & we seriously considered them as our clinic, but ended up at the Lister in the end.

Candy - we got all our DIY jobs done & I have 3 estate agents coming today to value our house.  One has been already, they always give you this sales blurb about how it will sell so quickly etc etc, I am very suspicious of what they say   .  DH is looking into mortgages so once we have the two figures we will know our budget for the next house, which is bound to be not enough really .  But if we can just get an extra bedroom I will be happy (well sort of  ).

Jo - good luck for the scan, let us know how you get on!  

Morgan - sorry to hear bout your fridge  

Tomsmummy - they are great IL's but to be honest they are abit much sometimes.  They always complain they do not see enough of Agatha & would much prefer if she just moved in with them permanently  .  They also let he get away with murder when with them so I have a few bad days laying down the law again when she gets back!  On the other hand it can be invaluable that they will look after her anytime.

Must go - next estate agent due in a few mins!

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All

Jo how exciting that you will get to see your babies again soon. I watched a programme the other about an american couple who had ivf twins but wanted another so had another go and got six!!! It was an absolute inspiration and they were such a great family, both parents worked and not sure how they managed but organisation seemed to be the key. She had a great table that had 6 holes that she sat them in then fed a spoonful in rotation!! Cool really

Candy poor you with the shower, much more fun to have a hol though. My only tip for flying is sweets to suck and sticker books but whatever you take they seem to not be interested and find Tom would much rather play boo with the people in front or behind or wherever really!! We dont know what to do for a hol this year as funds are tight and not sure where would be good with the kids. Love the idea of a Summer meet with the children.

Morgan dont know much about ARGC but there is a fertility group I joined locally and they all had seen Taranisi and thought he was great. Would have loved to watch it though

Minkey happy house hunting and good luck with the sale of yours.

Hooray Olivia has started to eat my cooking again, bless her. Think she just wasnt ready and now cant stop her ( although she still prefers jars!!) Am trying to book her christening but have to go to classes first, has anyone else had to do this? Didnt have to with Tom..

Speak soon  x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a quickie to say my 12 week scan was fine, everything is ok.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all

Well my sis and bil took me the pics today cos they wanted me to have a rest cos I totally over did it yesterday,did far too much decorating wih mil yesterday and I am paying for it today.

anyway we went to see that new film with Will Smith " persuit of happiness" based on a true story,it was an excellent film and mde me blub good and proper at the end but for all the right reasons.

Getting nervous about the scan in the morning,still cant believe I am pg if that sounds mad,will pop on tomorrow tea time to let you all know how it went 


Jo-so glad the scan went well hunny.

right,sory this is brief,got to go get Oli to bed

Kelly (ps think pink for us,atleast one girl anyway)


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kelly - good luck for the scan tomorrow!

Jo - so pleased your scan went well

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Just a quickie

Scan went great,both baies are fine,we are having a   and a   -over the moon

Hope your all well

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jo so glad all is well with the babies 

Kelly one of each, what could be more perfect. Its so much fun buying girls stuff we are always skint now!! 

Hope you both have a restful weekend x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Been along time since we had a new list - updated with Britta's news.  Jo are you ready to go on yet?!

Bumps              

Millers - EDD 02/02/07
Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Pal - EDD March 07 ?
Sarahx - EDD 26/04/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 29/07/07
Purpleal - EDD ?
Hayley30 - EDD ?


2007 Mummies  
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07

2006 Mummies          
   
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


2005 Mummies     

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kelly - fab news about the scan - one of each is perfect! x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Minky

Yep im ready to go on the list now, im 13 weeks tomorrow so more confident.  My due date is the 29th July but im going to be induced around 32 - 34 weeks which will be the beginning of June, up to you what date you put on.

Jo
x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Im sorry I havent been around much since last week, have had a hectic couple of days.

Kelly - Congratulations on the scan, it must be wonderful knowing your having one of each and that everything is ok, im holding out for a girl too, i feel awful saying it because I feel lucky enough to even be pregnant but having a girl would be the icing on the cake. 

Jillypops, thanks for the advice, i think im going to have to go on the sick a lot earlier than work are expecting me too, there is no way i can work until 29 weeks, im struggling at the moment. 

Tomsmummy - i saw that programme about the american couple with six babies too, that feeding table with the holes was fantastic wasnt it.  My hubby is working on the plans as we speak!

Candy - I agree, im not watching any more multiple pregnancy programmes.

As you know my scan went well, although the doctor did scare me a little, apparently you cant have the screening test for down syndrome in multiples so she tried to measure the fold in the back of the neck but unfortunately only one baby was in the right position and she couldnt wait around for the other two to move.  Have been told I need to pay privately if i want the test done on the other two.  She also said I should seriously consider having an elective abortion on one of the babies as it gives the other two a better chance of survival.  I was absolutely disgusted with this, my husband wanted to walk out there and then.  How on earth could we even consider killing one of our children when there was no guarantee that the other two would be better for it.  And it could actually cause a miscarriage.  Anyway I put her straight and told her that no matter what happened I wouldnt even consider it.  Im hoping that i see another doctor next time she wasnt very nice at all.

Hello to all the other lovley IUI girlies I have missed.  Got to do my housework before 24 starts tonight, im so excited.

Jo
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jo

Blimey how awful!!! I reckon she needs sacking,didnt sound like she had much tact.I reckon you should ignore what she said and wait for your next appointment and if you get her again ask for someone lse  

great news that all 3 are ok and I cant believe your nearly 13 weeks  my due date is beggining of June (for a 40 week pregnancy) so looks like we will be having our babies at around the same time  Thre is a programme on tonight at 8 think its on national geographic or something like that and its about multiples and triplets in the womb,will send ya a pm about it in case you dont log on till tomrorrow

Hope everyone is ok,I am knackered and I have got loads to do but no energy to do it 

catch you all tomrrow


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great to hear both babies are doing well Kelly 

Jo, I guess its something they have to discuss with you, but she didn't seem very good with words and I fully understand your take on it, after all they are your babies xxx

Minkey as always thanks for our lovely new list.

/waves to Jilly

Tomsmummy, thanks for tips, not sure i could trust J with a boiled sweet, but he can use his dummys when flight takes off and lands, hopefully stopping his ears from popping, turns out our shower has an emergency switch, which once switched you have to get a part to switch it back, anyhow the water should have all gone into the waste, but our plummer had never connected that emergency pipe.... hmmmmmm not had it fixed yet, but part is on its way.  Glad Olivia is eating better, we diddn't have to do classes no.

Minkey anymore news on the house sale ?

Love to all Cx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All

Jo glad to hear all 3 babies are doing well and sorry to hear you had such an awful dr.

Candy glad to hear you fixed your shower, sorry didnt mean sweets for plane was thinking of me,  its a drink that you give to kids so sucking motion helps with ears, all great in theory!!! You'll be fine its all such an adventure for them I am sure he will love it. We bought Tom a pack of crackers and cheese on board and that kept him busy for a good while. I think summer meet sounds great, there is a great park in St.Albans with free water splash park, cafe, toilets, lake ,ducks, cathedral and kids park, pub,crazy golf and a waffle house, museum and lots of great shops which I could highly recommend if any one was near enough to here? Everyone could just bring a picnic and there is enough for all ages to do all day!!

Well I had best get on with some work now spea~k soon x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Jo - how horrible of the doc!  Of course selective reduction is something they have to discuss, but with a bit of tact! re. the screening - we were also told that they can't use it for multiples as it's impossible to interpret the results.  We could have paid for a private test but chose not to, although lots of people do.  Anyway, there's lots of tough choices for you to make and I think it's appalling that your doctor coudln't be more supportive and tactful.  There's enough to worry about in pregnancy anyway.  The best thing we did was go to a twins antenatal class at our local hospital where they gave us all the statistics for multiple births there so we had all the actual facts to deal with, and got a much better idea of what to expect.  If your hospital doesnt' do that, you can still ask for their policy on multiples and some statistics.
btw - how exciting was 24?!! Didn't see all the 2nd episode as was too tired, but so glad it's back on.

Kelly - great news, one of each, perfect!

Minkey - thank you for our list!

Candy - can't say we exactly enjoyed our flights with the boys but they were much better on the return journey as they'd been fed and had had their sleep, so if you can time that ok for J it should make things easier.  A couple of new toys to pull out of your bag that he's not seen before is a winner (especially glove puppets!), plus plenty snacks and get an aisle seat so that you can go for a walk with him - I'm sure he'll have fun making friends with all the other passengers  

Robin is very chatty now and can say lots of words and Oli is not far behind him.  Robin calls Oliver Olio, which is v cute - he sounds italian or something!!
We have lots of snow here so the boys were amazed by how white everything was. they didn't understnad why they were slipping on the pavement this morning, though - poor loves! I guess this is the first time they've really seen snow as they were only tiny last year.
Hoping for more snow today so we can get off home early - still full of cold and feeling rubbish  
BFN
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy - do you live in St Albans?!  That is 10 mins from me, I spend most my days there doing activities with Agatha & all summer in the park - I am a particular fan of The Waffle House!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Me again

Tommsmummy, I woud be up for a meet there, although I rarely shop at Watford now, its not far from me or Louby come to think of it, maybe we can have a mini meet, when weather turns good ?

Thanks Morgan for the additional tips, I guess with two and only one lap .... interesting times 

Now for my big confession  

I am 15weeks pregnant today, naturally, tested the month before starting a fresh IVF cycle, can't believe how lucky we are and just haven't felt able to post before now, I wanted to make sure those that have had a really tough time and who have supported me so much, were ok with my news, b4 I started adding tickers and telling every single thread I have ever posted on     

In fairness, we have only told very close family, no aunties and uncles, cousins etc yet and I have only told a couple of close friends and my baby group mums, now I have announced things here, I will just start telling people on, an as we see them basis... I feel funny talking about it, as I guess I can't quite believe how lucky we are and of course all those emotions of having this stolen away again, come back, which I know is only natural, I think until you hold your child for the first time, you don't believe it.

It seems July is our month, this is the 3rd pregnancy in 6 years, every other year with a due date within days of the other all in July ... spooky     

I hope that all of you who are wanting another child, fall naturally and those mummies to be, have happy and healthy babies, I am sorry for keeping this from you, but it wasn't personal honestly, all my love Candy x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I *WILL* be back to post properly but..

Candy - I look forward to seeing that ticker - If its another boy katie will have a choice of a toy boy or a sugar daddy  

Love to all 
xxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh my god Candy CONGRATULATIONS what fantastic news you must be over the moon, cant believe you managed to keep it so quiet dont know how you did it!! So happy for you. Are you going to find out the sex?

Must go to watford soon, the shops are just great but not much fun with Tom!

Minkey I am in Harpenden, where are you? Love the Waffle House its my fav, pecan waffle with ice cream and toffee sauce, oh yummmmmmm. 

Am pricing up my baby stuff boys and girls and maternity stuff to sell at our NCT sale and feel really really sad. Would love another baby but guess that its probably not going to happen, we cant afford another and I feel lucky to have the two beautiful children that I have but still feel sad. kind of dont want to get rid but we need space and money so being really ruthless. Love to all x x x x x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Just a quick post from me to say: 


CONGRATULATIONS CANDY, DH and JACOB - so very pleased for you all.


Sorry that I can't do posh writing, colours and smilies but you know how I feel and the sentiment is still the same!!! 

We're off on holiday on Thursday so I won't be around for a week or so.  We're also selling our house too, so haven't been around that much to post anyway what with baby, work and trying to keep the house clean!!  Busy times but worth it.

Love to all and take care,
Billie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations Candy, how the hell did you manage to keep it in for so long!  I would have been busting.  Looking forward to see your ticker.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS CANDY​ 

How lovely to get a natural BFP  So happy for you hunny!!!!!

Billie-have a fab holiday,hope the moving house business isnt too stressfull

Tommysmummy-ah bless.I hate getting rid of baby stuff,be brave you can do it.I love nct sales,one good thing is that you make money and people get some much loved pre owned babystuff

Kirsty-ah Robin and Oli sound so cute,it makes me want to meet my babies so much more when I hear cute stories.

Love to all

Got to go and gulp on some more gaviscon

Kelly

ps what do you think of these names

for a girl.... Lily Rose

for a boy... Harry George

??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - love the names.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Candy - I am sooooo excited for you, where is that ticker?!

Kelly - the names are lovely, I dream of another baby and they would have to be either Oscar Jack or Darcey Rose, but if I had two of each I think I'd have to put names in a hat!!

Jo - I hope you have been able to forget all of the things the doctor said to you that you didn't like and were able to concerntrate on the beautiful scan pictures.

Myles has turned into a terrible 2 yr old!! H has had so many tantrums this week its not funny anymore. If only he'd stop screaming and lisen to me everything would be fine!!

We have had a busy few weeks with Myles and his dodgy chest. He had a consultant appointment about 6 wks ago and he had to have a chest X-ray, which was basically ok other than showing lots of 'rubbish' at the base of his lungs but this explains why he coughs continually throughout the night!

He has been started on 'singulair' which will hopefully reduce the amount of secretions that are produced by his lungs and then reduce the coughing, hopefully!

He has also been coughing until he doesn't have any breath left in him, he has gone bluey/grey and then floppy but has recovered soon after, I'm sure none of this is in the 'mum' job description!!!

Oh well, need some sleep so I can deal with his tantrums tomorrow, hopefully I bit better than I have done today, any ideas

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned and once again.........................

*[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][fly]CONGRATULATIONS CANDY[/fly]*


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy - I am in Radlett, but we go to Dinky Dancing in Harpenden!  What a small world - a mini summer meet sounds good  

Candy - good for you for going public   Get that ticker up as well, can I add you to the list please?!  You know how pleased I am for you xx

Kelly - love the names, my nephew is Harry & it's a fab name. George was on our list if we had had a boy x

Oink - I can really sympathise with the tantrums, I find that Agatha's peak if she is tired so I have to time my battles if that makes sense?  Distraction is the best cure I have found but that does not always work.  I have resorted to just leaving her rolling around on the floor and going into another room & shutting the door.  Once she realises there is no audience she tends to calm down fairly quickly.  Not sure if any of that will help, but you have my sympathy.  They get so frustrated don't they. x

We are really looking forward to Agatha's birthday on Saturday, but I can't believe that she will be two!  We will need to re-name this thread to add bumps, babies & toddlers   

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Candy & DH - wishing you all the very best


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to gatecrash girls  

I was just wondering are your BFP stories anywhere? Might it be a good idea to start one?? I was wondering how many cycles of IUI before you got your BFP and also if your cycles were stimulated and if so with what drugs?

I am about to start IUI with 100mg of Clomid. I will be getting a pregnyl jab also. I am so excited I really hope to be joining you all soon!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just gatecrashing to say..

Yay Candy..... I know you know this already.. but...

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS...........   [/fly]

So happy for you, dh and J... xxxxxxxxxxx

Oh and Kelly... lovely names xxxx

Love Starr xxxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry for the brief post last night - I missed the following:

Kelly - love the names honey!  Congrats on one of each too!!

Also to Jo - good news on the scan but what an awful doctor.  Make sure you avoid her in future.

Love to all, bumps, babies and toddlers!!  (Happy birthday for Saturday Agatha - Thomas is following you quickly too into the terrible 2's!!) 
Billie xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats Candy how on earth did you keep that quiet!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay Candy - congratulations!! - SO excited for you, you deserve it petal!  
let's see that ticker.

Oink - poor Myles, he sounds so poorly, must be awful. sending him some get well vibes. sympathies with the tantrums too.

TOmsmummy - can you stash the baby stuff for a bit longer, until you feel more able to part with it?

Kelly - beaut names! sympathies with the Gaviscon, I used to get through gallons of the vile stuff.

sailaice - don't know about the others, but I posted my story on the Introducing the IUI girls thread waaaaay back.

Billie - have a fantastic holiday and good luck seeling the house.

Me and Oli are still poorly so had a quiet day. Thankfully Robin has been in the mood for lots of cuddles so havan'te had to do too much running around. Poor Oli bear is really sad and tired, I hope he feels better soon 
got to go
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

FAB ticker Candy   x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey, well how funny, I used to do dinky dancers with Tom. Its really good but he was a bit rowdy!! Have you been to Big Space its excellant? Would love a mini meet. is there not much to do in Radlet? My DH works in Borehamwood how funny. Where did you have treatment, wasnt Mr Tayob was it? Questions questions...............

Kelly love the names, especially Rose of course. I changed my mind every week and 
sometimes now even wish I had chosen differently!

I have lost my smileys any ideas!!!!

Oink poor Myles and you, its so stressful when they are poorly. Lets hope the med helps soon. Tantrums are hard and sometimes I wonder when they are supposed to stop cos Tom still has them!!!!

     well they just popped up again   

Solaice why dont you start your own post I am sure people will be happy to share their stories,and  good luck. 

Morgan hope you and Oli feel better soon

Struthie, noticed your ticker and well done on weight loss. How did you do it, very impressive. Any tips?

Billie have a great hol, anywhere nice?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*CONGRATS CANDY Wonderful news    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Top ticker 
All my love Charlie xxx*


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

Last post before we go.  Abi is much better today so I feel alot calmer about going now.  Was a bit stressed that she would be too poorly or would be ill when we're away but as she's happier, I feel better.  Abi is packed now (well not her, her stuff!!) and we've just a few things to put in.

Tomsmummy - we're off to Lanzarote for the week.

Morgan - thanks for sending me luck on selling the house.  Don't want to build my hopes up on the other one just in case ours doesn't go.  Hope you're feeling better soon and Oli too!

Candy - love the ticker's - they look fab together.

Don't talk too much while I'm away otherwise I'll never catch up.

Take care all,
Billie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy - there are things to do in Radlett, but my NCT group were all from St Albans (apart from me) so I seem to spend my time up that way more as I don't really know any other Mummies in Radlett!  We had our treatment at The Lister in London, what about you?  Our aim is to move to Harpenden eventually (I love it there) we already have Agatha down for a school there  

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey well Harp is pretty nice and great for families. I love looking at property and do interior design so know all the best roads etc so if you ever need advice let me know. What school have you put Agatha down for? Only down side is that there is long waiting lists for eveything. If you want to get your kids into swimming lessons or tennis you have to go queue at 5am, how bonkers is that!! Like my bed too much for that  We had our tx at St. Albans then Bupa in Harp which was great. 

Charlie how are things with you all? Not heard much from you lately, how is Iduna. Olivia is so easy I feel a bit redundant really which is why I have time to post, but I do know that I am very lucky. Its all going soo quickly just cant believe she is 7 months old!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks to you all for my lovely messages and ticker encouragement

I need to keep this short and sweet, so will wish Billie a fabulous holiday  

Morgan, hope you and Oli are feeling better and Robin hasn't come down with anything

Oink hope piglets chest is getting better

Louby ? lol

Love to all C x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Candy-am so,so delighted for you!!!

Well done lovey.

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you, 36 did you go away ? do tell all


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Minkey,

I know I hardly come on this thread but I do read when I can.
Could I be upgraded to the mummies list please.

My EDD was 5/12/06 but Callum and Ryan were born on 17/11/06

Thanks

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry Minkey 

Ignore me I was looking at an old list  

Donna xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F12%255F9%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I am so sorry - I did mean to do a big catch up today or tomorrow, but we found a last minute cheap break to centerparcs and we are off NOW

So love to all - will catch up on friday 
Looby xxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Louby

we forgive you hunny,have a good time!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Thought I'd get a quick catch-up while missy is asleep. Had a consultants appointment on Friday and he thinks her funny turn was due to aspiration possibly caused by reflux so she is now on gaviscon and ranitidine. No further episodes since but hopefully they will make her more comfortable. I'm sure she must have got a taste for Gaviscon while I was PG. She is growing fast - over 12lb now!

Louby - hope you have a great time at centerparks.

Minkey - hope Agatha had a lovely birthday and I love the new photo.

Kelly - can't believe you are 22 weeks already. So nice that you are having one of each.

Jo - Hope you are keeping ok hon.

Candy - Hope you are keeping ok hon.

Charlie - How is Iduna? Hope her scan went well.

 to everyone else. Sorry no more personals but my brain is mush. I was at the docs last week and went to do a wee sample. I went to the ladies and totally forgot what I was there for and had to go back and sheepishly explain to the nurse that I didn't have a sample for her - Doh  

Dx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Doods        I bet that was a bit embarrassing!

Kelly - Hi Hon, how are you, how are you feeling, Is ollie looking forward to having a brother and a sister?

Looby - Enjoy your hol, I wish i was going with you

Hi to everyone else.

Im doing ok, 14 weeks today which feels like a huge milestone I am sure I have felt the babies move a couple of times but not enough for me to say im 100% sure that was a kick.  When did you all feel your babies moving, I cant remember how far gone I was with Owen but I thought that because I have three in there and they are probably squashed already that i would have felt something by now.  Getting a bit nervous about it.  I wish i could afford to have one of those scanning machines, I would be strapped up to it 24 hours a day, im such a worrier.

Oh well, im off to bed now.

Speak to you all soon

JO


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    Happy 2nd Birthday Agatha!!!!!   [/move]
So sorry this is late, Mineky - knew it was coming up and then forgot on the day  but hope you all had a lovely day with your beautiful girl 
lots of love
KIrsty, Robin and Oliver xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Morgan!  We had a fab weekend really - the three of us went to London on Saturday for lunch & a wander round Harrods toy department, it is magical I recommend it to anyone living close enough.  Then we had a party on Sunday which she really enjoyed with a few of her little friends and family etc.

She had a great time opening all her cards & presents, I can't believe that she is two - definitely not a baby any more   .  She was in rapture when everyone sung to her & even managed to blow out both of her candles all by herself!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy birthday Oink, hope you have had a lovely day   

Will read the rest of the news later in the week Cx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

sorry for not being around but I finally have a week of annual leave so I have an evening to myself!!

Candy - thanks for the birthday wishes and Happy Birthday for tomorrow.

Minkey - I hope you and Agatha had a great birthday

Jo - how are you feeling 14 wks? It has gone so fast!

Charlie - How are you Hun, I need another picture of your beautiful daughter

Louby - how was centre parks, I really fancy going there

36 - how are you? Tell us about the holiday, we need to know everything!!

Thanks for all of the get well wishes for the piglet, as I type this he is squealing in his cot, having been there for 1 hr, doing forward rolls!!! Far to much energy, at least we'll have a lie in in the morning!

His chest has finally improved after yet another trip to the GP and a becotide inhaler,WE HAVE FINALLY HAS A FULL NIGHTS SLEEP WITHOUT MYLES COUGHING UNTIL HE IS SICK OR COUGHING HALF A LUNG ON TO THE BED!!HURRAH!!!    

I'm off to watch Bonkers and then Benidorm, DH has gone out so I have the TV all to myself

Take care everyone

Lots of love 

Oink x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a really quick one, I wondered if those twin mummies or those who have felt really down in the first few month, could respond to Donna on the Vag thread, I know its not my place to be pushing everyone to read her inner thoughts of such, but I feel that with 2, she really needs the support, thank you x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82474.60
Last thread on that page


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say soz I am not around much,think about you all loads though  

Been really busy trying to get things (slowly) sorted for the arrival of   and  even though I know its early days I just want to get sorted so that we can enjoy some quality time with Oli and also I am finding doing the smallest jobs whacks me out,I can hardly even walk to school some days.Ho Hum

Hope your all ok,catch up v.soon

Kelly x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Loads going on girlies-promise to be back to update on the Bsrbados saga.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Just a quickie from me to say:


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY THOMAS - 2 TOMORROW .  Have a lovely day with Mummy and Daddy and Abi sends you big kisses!!!


Hope everyone else is well and I'll catch up soon.  Looking forward to hearing the Barbados update Sarah!!

Love Billie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy 2nd Birthday Thomas










Have a wonderful Day!​


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay! Happy 2nd Birthday Thomas!!!
Hope you have a lovely day with mummy and daddy!

36 - so are you going to tell us about Barbados or what? **drums fingers impatiently**

Oink - so glad piglet is on the mend 

Not had time for a catch up for ages - had family here for most of the last week, which was brilliant as DH and i were so knackered after everyone being ill. Poor dh has been really bad and has lost a stone in a week! Not as if he could spare it either - poor honey is stick thin anyway and his cheek bones are all sticking out now 
Had a lovely few days, lots of sunshine, nice to see family and just fantastic to have help with the boys. They are on the mend, or so we thought, after 2-3 weeks of being unwell. Of course the day after parents have gone home, Robin looks like he's gone down with gastro-enteritis and the brand new fridge is playing up  

Still, on a brighter note we have booked our summer holiday - a week by the seaside in Fife - can't wait!

suppose I'd better go and get some lunch but after spending all morning mopping cottage-cheesy Robin-sick up from ALL OVER the lounge, I'm not feeling that peckish! 

byee for now
xxx Kirsty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

THOMAS Happy 2nd Birthday! Hope you had a fab fab day!

Happy 2nd Birthday Agatha!! Sorry I'm late.

Oink - ta for asking for pics. Will aim to get some in my gallery. Pleased to see Piglet is improving and you have sleep! Is he now in his bed? How are you hun? Work and life good for you at mo? Much love xx

Candy - still in awe of your pregnancy and so majorly pleased for you. How are you feeling and how is j adjusting to the bump?

Kirsty - Hope sick is no longer a feature, is he better? Do hope so xx

KellyD - Good luck with the prep work for the twinnies. How is it all going?

Jo - How are all those babies doing and how are you? Bet you are looking fine!

Doods - How are you? Ta for thinking of us xx

Sarah - wanna hear the news! Did you survive in one piece? Do hope it turned out to be fab.

Sorry not got to read many posts. Grabbing five mins when I can.

Iduna still has Dilatation in the left renal pelvis so we are waiting to discuss the next step with the Paed next Friday. Think we'll be on for more tests which will be more invasive. I'm so not looking forward to them and really not now she is sooo much more alert, if they had to be done I wish they were done a few weeks ago, but hey ho!. 
More medical drama's for us DH's dad has prostate cancer - op is on Friday this week as long as a bed is free and all that. He was diagnosed around Xmas so it is moving fast onto the op.
DH's suffering a bit at mo as two MS issues have flared up, we are hoping they are from old lapses and not new ones. They have done some initial tests and think he has had a exaserbation from a previous lapse caused from him fighting an infection or tiredness (!!!!!!!!!). Waiting to see if it clears soon or he goes back for more investigations. Seeing Neurologist in March now anyway which is top.
Iduna is doing well and growing good. Had a wee hiccup after I had mastitis a few times and a tummy bug over Xmas so my milk production dropped and so did her weight but a mad week of feeding from both boobies and some expressing has appeared to have solved this and she is lookign vey bonny again! First few nights in her own room and in her big bed (cot!) so all moving on here! Emotional isn't it? But exciting to see them grow so?!

Must fly as chores to do before she wakes up.

KEEP WARM!!

Much love to you all and hope to speak soon.

LOVE Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

oooh a question...

fellow bugaboo owners - what age did you change from carrycot to pushchair mode? we are  17wks this week 4 months on Sunday. do you think it too soon? i was thinking if i did it now i would most likely need to keep her tilted back abit until her head no longer flops forward at all.

any thoughts welcome!

minkey - you have a frog don't you?

cheers!

love Charlie xxx

ps sorry for lack of caps - she is in one arm, tying with other!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - glad to hear you are well, good luck with all the tests for Iduna.  We changed the Frog over when Agatha was 5 months.  It actually says 6 on the instructions but she got really bored in the carrycot.  If you keep it well tipped back it will be fine, as long as she has reasonable head control I would have thought.  The pushchair posistion is fab as you can still tip it to flat when they are sleeping.

We need piccies of Iduna!

Minkey xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Ta Minkey!

Pics are in my gallery.

Love you all! Charlie xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girlies

Just a little news from us:

Abi took her first steps last night and we're so proud of her!!!!  Can't believe that she is growing up so fast.  We were both so excited and because we were whooping and cheering, she was looking at us both and smiling away, obviously very proud of herself!!  

Another milestone gone already and my baby is growing up.  Where does the time go?!!

Love to all and I will come back again for personals,
Billie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Billie that is amazing - Agatha was about 1 year older before she walked!!  Well done Abi   

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

We have had a wonderful, snow filled day - quick piccie here of Agatha today! x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the note Minkey - lots of people have said it's fairly early, but she hasn't crawled or anything so has been fairly static until now!!  The photos of Agatha are fab!!  I was showing Abi the snow out of the window but it was just a light fall compared to what you've got.

Abi and I are meeting NL and Thomas this afternoon.  We are going to softplay which will be fun this time as Abi will be moving around instead of sitting still and we can go on the slides with Thomas instead of just watching!  I am hoping to get a picture of them together that I could post, but not sure if they'll let me take one at the play area - watch this space.

Hope everyone is well.  Looby - we miss your posts.  Candy - hope your pg is going well and you're not too tired.  Sarah - where are you with your Barbados story? We're all waiting to hear!!  Morgan - you're going through the mill a bit at the moment.  Nice that you had your parents around for a while though.  Charlie - lovely to hear from you and hope that things settle with Iduna soon.

I know I haven't mentioned half the people I should but I'm at work and really should be working rather than chatting.  Love to all.
Billie and Abi xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies


Billie-aawww first steps I remember them well with Oli,he was about the same age too,after he was walking steady he never wanted to go in his buggie which was a nightmare for us but the best fun for him 

36-Dont keep us in suspense hun

Candy-how you feeling lately hun love the pic of J

Minkey-wicked snow picture, we had a pitifull amount of snow

Charlie-love the pics of Iduna  

Morgan.oink,Nick- hop your all ok

Right sorry for not being around much,had a horrid day on Tues....

It will all sound so trivial but at the time I could have flipped,we were trying to sort out how to get 2 new baby car seats into our car with Oli's already in there and we hit a major problem cos our car was not big enough,long story short it ended in a big row (over money etc....) and I nearly smashed the house to pieces in a rage cos it was a humdinnger of an argument as it all blew out of proportion   anyway we managed to sort it in the end after visiting several car seat places,we had to spend alot of money that we have not got on two specific seats for the babies and we had to get a brand spanking seat for Oli too for them all to fit.So the only thing I was left worrying about was the huge amount of money we had to spend to sort it(it was either that or a new people carrier which is totally out of the question)

So we were shocked and stunned when Michaels brother insisited that he pay for the whole lot,which sent me off again    -boy did I sleep that night.People have been helping us left right and centre and they dont quite realise how much it means to us and that just gets right to my   anywho thats far too much about me sorry to have gone on too long

Must save this post before I loose it  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Billie - Fab lil abi, go girl!!! Top news. Have much fun with NL & Thomas, send our lovex

Minkey - ta. will maybe try it soon cos she ain't gonna fit in carrycot much longer  

Kelly - hope you've had a few better days hun. I hate those kinda arguments cos they are soooo intense at the time aren't they? Take it easy.

Love to all Charlie xxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

What fun we've had in the snow, made a big snowman with Tom yesterday and cant rememebr having such fun in a long time  

Minkey & Candy love the snow photos, looks like you all had fun to.

Charlie sounds like you are having a rough time, Tom had to have lots of investigative tests for a kidney problem and it was a very stressful time but he doesnt rememeber a thing! It is def worse for the mums. Hope you have a better time soon. Idunas photos are gorgeous.

          these are from Tom x x

Kelly what a pain about the car but what a lovely family you have. Is Olly excited about his new babies?

hope you all have a wonderful weekend x x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Dear All

Hope everyone is well. Just been trying to madly catch up on everyones news when I should be in bed trying to get rid of the BIG bags under my eyes! Only get the very occasional chance to get on-line while I am on maternity leave but expect to get back to normal posting levels when I get back to work and go back to sitting on my bum all day. Going back on 2nd April, just two days a week, but it feels like the right time as Louis will be nearly 1 and I am getting cabin fever.

Candy - wow! Wonderful to read your happy baby news. Big congratulations to you all xxxx

The time really does go so quickly. I have quite a good old friend whom I hadn't contacted for 10 months. Unbeknown to each other we had both had a baby within that 10 months so that was a surprising conversation for both of us when I called her the other day!

Lovely to see everyones babies getting so big. Hope everyone is having a great time. Love to Kelly and all the other bumpers. 

Love Jules xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hurray...finally back online, typed a very long me post and then was timed out...aghhhhhhhhhhh!
So pleased to be back online I've so missed keeping in touch


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome back NL, looking forward to catching up on your news, hope Thomas had a good birthday C x

Nice to hear from you two Missjules, we are arranging a summer party or should I say "Starr is"  a sports day for all the family, we had decided on a date last night at the meet, but I can't do it ! ...... so might see if we can find another will let you know, time is flying.

Tommsmummy, sounds like Tom had a great time.

Kelly so glad you are getting help, don't forget http://www.freecycle.org/groups/unitedkingdom/

/links

Love to all C x

PS 36 love immys latest photo, must spend sometime looking through the galleries on profiles


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope you all had a great time at the meet last night.

NL - Welcome back, its annoying when you lose a post isnt it?

Miss Jules - I remember when i went back to work after having Owen, i missed him terribly but it was lovely to be in the company of adults again.  I dont think i will be going back to work after this pregnancy, although i hate the job im in at the moment so its not such a big problem this time.

Tomsmummy - sounds like you had a great time in the snow, I wasnt allowed outside the front door which was really annoying felt like a prisoner for three days.

Candy - How you feeling?  

Kelly - What a fantastic family you have.  Hope you and Michael have sorted everything out, its awful when an argument like that errupts isnt it.  Im in the process of selling my car at the moment because its not big enough, im going to have to get a galaxy, which im really sad about because I love my car but hay ho, the babies are more important.  I should have some money left over too which i am going to spend of buying Owen a big trampolene for the garden, im going to say its a present off the babies for being a good big brother.

Well, as for me im 16 weeks now and still not feeling any definite movement, im really starting to get scared about it.  I am feeling something but nothing I can definitely say "yep that was the babies".  I would have thought that because there are three in there and less room that normal I would have felt it by now.  I have a scan in a week and a half so im just trying to concentrate on that.  

DH and I seem to be going through a bad patch at the moment too, it seems like neither of us has any time for eachother and its putting a real strain on our relationship, he is working his normal job and doing fiddles here there and everywhere trying to make some extra cash for the babies and im so tired all the time all I want to do is go to bed...... its real difficult  .  Also im fed up of everybody asking me "how im going to cope" its driving me   I dont think they realise how much I want a baby and three is just an absolute blessing.  Never in my wildest dreams did I expect to have a family of four I will cope, just like everyone else does but its a bit disheartening when everyone is questioning your mothering skills.

Oh im so sorry girls, i must be having a blue day     .    I'm going shopping later so im sure that will cheer me up.  

Can I ask a question to all of you who have had a C section, do you feel any pain whilst its being performed, how long does the process last, what were you able to do afterwards, how long did you have to stay in hospital and did you bleed vaginally afterwards?

Thanks




Joanne
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Jo, it must be really hard, with Dh working so much, you being so tired, emotional and full of raging 3 pregnancy hormones     not to mention getting peoples comments, its their support you need not that ! hoping that after some shopping you feel a bit better, but it must be hard on you all, as a pregnancy is a worrying time without all the added worries that you guys have about such a big change and the unknown, we are all behind you 100% so if you need to rant or talk things through, we are here.

Meet was great thank you, always good to gossip.

Thanks for aksing after me, I am good thank you, have just changed hospitals so will be having a scan a bit later than the proposed initial 1st March, I think its the 5th, just b4 we go away, can't wait to see bubs again Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Candy - glad you had fun at the meet up. Not long until your scan - did  you say you had one already? That's good that you get another - here it's 12 weeks and 20 weeks only.

Jo - sorry you're going through a rough time, it must be so difficult on all of you.  Just remember that it's a tough phase and it will end - you've all got a lot of pressure on you just now but like Candy says, you can always come here for a rant. Shame about the car but that's a lovely idea getting a pressie for Owen.
re. movements, I didn't feel anything definite until about 20 weeks and I had 2 big babies knocking around, so don't worry about not feeling anything yet - they could be turned inwards or anything.  My c-section was absolutely fine - no pain at all, just v cold from the spinal, and it was all over v quickly - about 40minutes.  It was on a Friday night and there were so many people in there, there was a real party atmosphere, which was actually quite reassuring cos dh and I were nervous. As well as surgeon, anaaesthetist and nurse, you also get 1 paed and 1 midwife per baby, so it'll be pretty busy in there, but it does feel like there's a big team effort and it's comforting to know that everyone knows what they're doing.
Was a bit painful for a few days but soon got on the mend.  I was driving 4 weeks later but still bleeding after 10 weeks   (don't know why and it's not common).  I was in hossie for 11 days but that was more to do with the pre-eclampsia and the boys not establishing feeding than the c-section, so am sure you'll be fine.  I know c-sections seem scary but believe me, you'll be sooooo ready for the babies to come out by then, you won't care how!  

hey Northern - great to see you back, we've missed you   sorry I've not emailed lately but hope you are all well.

Miss Jules - how funny about you and your friend both having babies - time passes so quick it's amazing what big changes happen.

Tomsmummy - the snow was ace, wasn't it? I took the boys out and I made a snowman but they just stood there staring at me like I was barking    Maybe they'll enjoy it next time.

Kelly - poor hun, worrying about money is so stressful, not surprised you went mad, but what a fab brother! it's amazing how much people pitch in - you really find out who really matters when you have children and it's not always the people you expect either.

We are doing some spring cleaning before we get the house back on the market plus I've got to sort out my cv, thinking about looking for another job, so tons to do.

Must scram as the boys are falling asleep in their lunch, better get them to bed.  We are all better now and the boys are getting their appetites back, which makes me so happy as they usually love their food and I've hated seeing them not eating for weeks.

hi to Charlie, Billie, 36, Minks and everyone else I've missed
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morgan that will be my 20weeks can  we only get one scan at 20weeks at my dr's, its very hard to get a dating one to, so I aid for an earlier one, hope the boys get their appetites back soon  Cx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Can't believe the rest of my post was not there...this is my 4th attempt...may post it in sections as it is driving me crazy typing such a long post and then losing it!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I have been away for so long that there is no way I can catch up with everyones news so I apologise for the lack of personals until I do


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

this is driving me mad...it only seems to want to let me post a sentence at a time and I have so much I want to say!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Thomas had a fab 2nd birthday, he has turned into such a chatterbox and is very funny, but boy does he know it


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Even if you can only post one line at a time 
Its FAB to have you back 

xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

giving up for tonight as everytime I type more than one line it won't update..sorry


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

How annoying NL


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Aww NL - how annoying, but it's still good to hear from you one line at a time! Glad Thomas had a good birthday.  What's he saying then? any recent piccies?

Candy - loving your new profile!  duh time has flown, didn't realise it was 20 wks already


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Welcome back Northern lass, we have missed you, hope you sort your computer problem out soon

Love

Oink and Piglet x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Welcome back NL - we have missed you!!

Hope the pc sorts itself out soon!​
PS - You need new tickers


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink - have you been promoted?  I see you are a FF Midwife & board moderator?!?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You may or may not be aware that we (starr  ) are organising a family fun day for the IUI girls in September, the chosen venue has a large hall and kitchen facilities (So maybe it will be bring a dish/snack) if its nice, theres a field for sports activities tbc and a play park for the kids, its open to all our IUI ladies and their partners and will be held in an afternoon so that those with little ones can bring them along to join in the fun.

All of the final details will be decided as time goes on, but I proposed that each family will pay something like £4 to cover the cost of the hall and any left over money can be spent on things for the party, like drink or the hire of a train or something fun for the little ones.

Before we can go ahead any further we need a date in our diaries and te venue booked, so please if you are interested vote now !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.0

PS Guys you can't get out of this one as its a family day !!!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Minkey - I am the FF midwife, and also a board moderator for the premature and newborn babies in SCBU!!  

Does that count as promotion?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink - oh yes, how exciting - I think it does!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Right trying again! Thank you so much for your welcome back messages, really made me smile. I had so much I wanted to say the other night and it was very frustrating only posting one line at a time. I actually spent some time umming and ahhing about whether to come back to FF but I have too many friends here just to disappear. The thing is I don't want to waltz back on having been away for so long and blurt out all my news. I don't want people to think I am insensitive. The thing is that as I do meet up with some people it is impossible to physicaly hide the fact that I am 19 weeks pregnant. Since I have been offline we got a natural BFP..had to find something else to do with all the time I would have been online!!  . I really don't want to upset anyone as I am only too well aware of all those still waiting for thir first BFP let alone 2nd. Well fingers crossed I get to post it..retyped it about 5 times.
Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello everyone

Welcome back Northern Lass - so pleased that you're back on line!!  Congratulations once again on your fantastic news - we're so pleased for you and are pleased you decided to come back on and share this news with everyone, who I know will also be over the moon for you.  Abi and I thoroughly enjoyed seeing you and Thomas on Friday and catching up.  I have the piccies of the two of them to post but haven't had a minute over the weekend with cleaning and tidying for the house viewing.  Abi is now up to walking straight across our room between her Dad and I, so by the next time we meet, there'll be two of them we're trying to keep up with!!

Love to everyone and I will be back soon to post a piccie of Abi and Thomas!
Billie xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Billie
Great seeing you and Abi too, can't wait to see the photo. Well done Abi on getting to grips with walking in just a few days. Next time we will definitely have to go on the big slides. I know if I had taken Thomas down just before we were leaving I'd have never have been able to get him to leave and go home! Hope Abi enjoys her Friday at nursery.
Love N. Lass X

PS showing off now because computer letting me type so much. Will write some more personals later as supposed to be working from home but 1st chance I've had of being by myself since internet back on!!!!!!!!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay! Congratulations on your natural bfp Northern - that's such fantastic news!!  You know we're all delighted for you, so don't worry about sharing your fantastic news.  Of course it is never easy for those still waiting for a bfp but nobody begrudges people who have had fertility problems and it's an inspiration for everyon.  And you are a Founder Member of this thread, so don't even think about leaving us!
Wow this is the thread for surprise bfps - think I'd better watch out  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Well better late than never   

Northern Lass -      - WOW 19 weeks - What a wonderful surprise for you 
Its lovely to have you back where you belong  

36 - I too am eagerly awaiting the Barbados story    Hope you and Immy are both well ? - Hows it going with the Nanny ?  xx

Jo - Hope Kirsty's comments helped, and that you feel some movement soon to put you at ease a bit 
I know its hard not to take peoples comments to heart, but you will do a Fabulous job   

Billie -         to abi's walking - will go and see if i can find piccies in a mo - Love to you both xxx

Candy - Have voted on the Family Funday - Any help you need just shout 
PS love the new piccie of Jacob 

Minkey - Glad Agatha like the snow - I like her piccie xx  IUI in september ??

Oink - How are you honey ??   Love to Piglet xx

Charlie - How are you ? - Hope all goes well on friday     to you all 

Right thats as far back as i can go - so love to Miss Jules, Kelly, Morgan,  and anybody I've missed   

And Molly, KJ, Starr & Murtle       In case you pop in 

Well madam's favourite trick at the moment is climbing up and Falling down     although she has been a bit quiet lately as she has a nasty chest infection   
HV has referred her to an audiologist (sp?) as she doesn't appear to be saying anything at all - in fact going backwards from the babble we used to get    so we have an appt on 15th March 

Best go 
Looby xxxxxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello i feel a bit silly too as rarely come on here these days........is this the right link for me? 
congratulations to northern lass and to candy. wow that is good news. good thing about being away is you can come back to lots of good news as well as sad. when are your due dates? 
do you all meet up often then? where do you meet? 
my iui (2nd attempt) baby is nearly 2 now. just gone so quick. i am 23 weeks pregnant and due in june. i am as big as a house now though.
hello to oink, morgan, billy, looby loo, etc.x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi NL,

Good on you for coming back - I've said it before, but people on here will be nothing but pleased for you with your wonderful news - now get yourself another ticker madam   .  

Looby - yep more IUI - looks like its the day for confessions   .  We are going to get back onto the roller coaster hopefully in the summer.......just trying to loose some baby weight to help improve my chances.  Will keep you posted.

Scarlet - hello stranger, lovely to hear from you & congratulations on your BFP!!  How is your lovely little girl?

Must dash, Agatha is calling.......

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations Northern Lass what wonderful news, no way can you leave us !!! not until all the BFP ladies have had at least one more child and those still trying have moved onto this board, we are both due around the same time, infact there are quite a few edd in July, but not everyone posts here, wishing you happy 2nd half of your pregnancy.

Minkey wishing you lots of luck with the next round of IUI's 

Hiya Scarlet, yes you are in the right place, the mums here, don't really meet up, but Northern Lass & Billie are close together, but far away from the rest of us, been talk of meeting up with tommsmummy, Minkey, me and louby and anyone else close to Walford.  We also have a meet planned in september a family day, see a separate thread, it will be oxfordshire way junction 6 of m40, how are you two girls ? did you find out if you were having a sister or a brother for them ?

Thanks Louby, I am sure starr will appreciate it  i am sure the appointment will go well, lots of children don't say much at Katie's age, then it just comes almost overnight

lol Morgan, yeah another set of twins for you

Ok all love to everyone, enjoy valentines, we have a party to go to at 2, so J has made everyone valentines cards (well the girls that is)

Cx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Candy what is your exact EDD. Is the hospital you are changing too closer to home? Hope Jacob enjoys the valentines party and get some cards!
Love N. Lass
X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Looby for the welcome back. Don't worry about speach, some of the 2 year olds I know hardly say anything. All do things differently. Telling Billie, Abi walking 10 months earlier than Thomas! Love N.Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Minkey - Thanks for your support..will def look into that ticker. Updated Thomas' and it was so weird seeing a 3 at the end of the line. Hurray for you starting IUI in summer really pleased for you. Love N. Lass X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Scarlet – great to hear from you again. Last time our EDD were only a few weeks apart and the same again, who would have thought it when we first got chatting online! Love N.lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Kirsty. Was a complete surprise to us. Agreed to wait until after I'd done GNR and then start trying. All that running must have given my insides a good shake up! Love N. Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Kirsty - part 2. T copies anything he hears but his favourite words at mo are astronaught and crocodile. He also says " See you soon" whenever he leaves the room. To wind his dad (leeds fan) up he says "boo leeds, hurray carbiff". Love n. Lass X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Only letting me post 2 lines at a time    ..better than nothing I suppose! Love N.Lass X


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hi minkey and candy. 
love the photos of the snow babes. i had no film in my camera and could not find the digital. shame really but the memory is still there. it was good fun making a snow man. although with my already large bump bending down not so easy. but not to complain.
when is your due date candy? do you know what you are having? 
good luck eveyone with IUI. it can work xxxxxxxxxxxxx
i would be interested in coming to the september meet up. seems so far away. it depends when it is though as will not be able to make it if in the week as i have to be back for picking my 5 year old up from school and do not fancy driving with poppy and my new baby in the car on the motorway as i am prone to panicking and getting lost. i recall bouts of driving around with my milk leaking in my top when she was small and screaming in the bacK............it is all coming back to me. plus all those sleepless nights for 4 months.x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sleepless nights for just 4months Scarlet, Jacob never fully slept through till 14months old !!! but I am softy

Scarlet & NL my EDD is 16th July and nope don't know if we are having a boy or a girl, just desperate to have a healthy child as we all are  the September meet would definitely be a weekend, but as for the watford one, guessing midweek when the wether gets better ?
NL could you try writing a message in something like word then try pasting it in, to see if you can write more ?

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

P.S Scarelt you so need to update your signature, just click on the button at the top where it says, home,index, help, search etc click on profile, then, click on forum profile information and you can change your signature there.

NL like THomas's new ticker wheres new babies ?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

So can I put you three ladies on the list please - NL, Candy & Scarlet?  Give me your EDD's!

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Minkey - My EDD is 12th July and yes you can most certainly put me on the list!
Candy - tried writing in worf and pasting but no joy..think it's due to slow connection? Will try and change ticker now! Love N.Lass X


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list with NL's bumps on it - Candy & Scarlet, I must be going mad because you are both on there already! I have also updated with Millers news that I found elsewhere x

Bumps                 

Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Pal - EDD March 07 ?
Sarahx - EDD 26/04/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
NL - EDD 12/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 29/07/07

2007 Mummies   
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07


2006 Mummies           
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


2005 Mummies      
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Minkey I added purps edd its the same as NL, also took hayley30 off list as shes not been online since getting a bfp back in November Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84877.new#new


----------

